# 01/28 Raw Discussion Thread: Burn it down



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:bunk GROSS


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rousey's 'look into my eyyyyyyyyyes' expression :brock4


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

With Rollins leading the RTWM, all thats gonna be burning down are ratings.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Road to Wrestlemania :cole

Tonight should be good


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Is Brock actually going to be there?

When Seth challenges him he should get up in his face.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Curious where Braun/Drew/Lashley/Dean/Elias/etc. paths take them. I think we will get another return tonight. Zayn or Owens likely.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Is Brock actually going to be there?
> 
> When Seth challenges him he should get up in his face.


He is not advertised for tonight in the WWE.com events page.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Curious where Braun/Drew/Lashley/Dean/Elias/etc. paths take them. I think we will get another return tonight. Zayn or Owens likely.


As neither Zayn nor Owens returned last night, I think they may wait until the night after WrestleMania to bring them both back.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TKOW said:


> As neither Zayn nor Owens returned last night, I think they may wait until the night after WrestleMania to bring them both back.


Hoping we got swerved..Owens especially is desperately needed to bring some personality to RAW.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So fucking stoked that Seth won the rumble! 

Please don't put him in some meaningless filler feud with Lashley to kill time 'till 'Mania.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

wrestle*MAN*ia 35 is on its way, lads

:Cocky :beckyhi


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking forward to this. I believe the RTWM will be good, my favourites Brock, Seth & Becky are in the prime spots going into WM35, am I setting myself up for disappointment?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Road to WM going to be so good

rollins


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Men...leading us to down the RTWM. :Cocky :beckylol

This could be good, but I don't want to get my expectations up.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Y.2.J said:


> The Men...leading us to down the RTWM. :Cocky :beckylol
> 
> This could be good, but I don't want to get my expectations up.


Can't wait for wrestleMANia :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

We're going into elimination chamber, isn't it about time to start advertising the women's tag team titles?


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

I hope Becky shows up on RAW tonight


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hopefully The Man will show up to make the B show watchable.

Wonder how they will book Rollins, doubt they will start the program with Lesnar just yet. Give him his clean win back over that bum Ambrose, ideally a squash.

Also, some MCINTYRE VIOLENCE please :mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Is Brock actually going to be there?
> 
> When Seth challenges him he should get up in his face.


Brock showing up on the road to WM? :reneelel



Disputed said:


> I hope Becky shows up on RAW tonight





SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hopefully The Man will show up to make the B show watchable.
> 
> Wonder how they will book Rollins, doubt they will start the program with Lesnar just yet. Give him his clean win back over that bum Ambrose, ideally a squash.
> 
> Also, some MCINTYRE VIOLENCE please :mark:


Do you think WWE should blow their load tonight on that? I think Rousey showing up on SD would actually be better. Rousey comes out and says that "she knew Becky would be gunning for her and thats why she is here to get in her face" kind of thing. I think it's fair after Becky already showed up to RAW to try and break her arm pre-SSeries.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Delete


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do you think WWE should blow their load tonight on that? Is it not too soon?


Probably not. I don't expect her on Raw til after Elimination Chamber. I think she'll face Nia at Fast Lane though.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Y.2.J said:


> The Men...leading us to down the RTWM. :Cocky :beckylol
> 
> This could be good, but I don't want to get my expectations up.


I'm so ready to see Becky and Seth have interaction on Raw.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will the first Hall of Fame 2019 inductee be announced tonight?

Any guesses as to who it might be?
Undertaker, Batista or The Rock?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Will the first Hall of Fame 2019 inductee be announced tonight?
> 
> Any guesses as to who it might be?
> Undertaker, Batista or The Rock?


Didn't Taker get leaked? I heard WWE accidently sent e-mails out and it had Taker as the headline. I could be wrong, but I coulda swore I read it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping Becky makes an appearance and challenges Ronda but not holding my breath


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it's bullshit that they didn't announce their pick to wrestle at WM immediately after they won last night

Just so they can fill up time on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Becky and Seth are going to Mania. :mark


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Becky probably isn't gonna be here, nor will she announce who she's facing. Keep in mind they got two PPVs left to go before Mania, so they most likely will have some sort of controversy surrounding how she got into the match or something. 

We'll see how Rollins does as the underdog babyface leading towards a match with Lesnar. I just hope he fairs better than Roman.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Nia Jax will probably open the show to explain her actions from last night


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

We still have Elimination Chamber and Fast Lane and over 2 months left till WrestleMania. Plenty of time for them to drag out Rollins and Lynch announcing which Championship they want. Elimination Chamber is 3 weeks away. So I am sure that will be their focus starting tonight, while Lesnar wont be around at all of course. "the winner at EC gets a Championship opportunity so that we don't have to pay to use Lesnar at EC".

So, i'm not really expecting anything exciting for tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Tonight is going to be something and the minds of the questions will be will Becky Lynch show up tonight. To challenge Ronda Rousey early on or will she wrap things on up on Smackdown Live tomorrow before showing up to Raw next week or next month. Will Seth Rollins challenge the Beast or will he challenge The New Daniel Bryan. Tonight a few of our questions will be answered. :beckylol :Cocky *_


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I might actually record this, for Rollins, Alexa & McIntyre. It's crazy they put all the best talents on Smackdown. Raw is full of bums like Dean Ambrose, Braun Strow Man, Baron Corbin, Lashley.. Urgh, just thinking about the Raw roster is fucking depressing. I hope Lacey Evans gets some mic time so I can have a good laugh at the WOAT.

I don't think The Man will be coming around, sadly. :sadbecky


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if they announce who's going to be in the Women's Tag Team Match at the EC


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I wonder if they announce who's going to be in the Women's Tag Team Match at the EC


They just announced on twitter that qualifying matches will start tonight on raw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine that the Riotts, Sasha and Bayley and Nia and Tamina will be the three teams from RAW, but I suppose they should try to find a way to get rid of the rest of the women with these qualyfing matches, so I imagine maybe an Alicia/Mickie and a Dana/Ember team? So they get eliminated by teams I mentioned above


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Nia Jax will probably open the show to explain her actions from last night


Latest rumor is that Rollins opens but Nia Jax interrupts him and challenges him to a match with Rollin's championship opportunity on the line.

jk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE just announced qualifier matches will happen tonight for the lady tag titles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Also Kurt Angle is randomly fighting Corbin and Strowman v Drew on free TV..take that as you will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> WWE just announced qualifier matches will happen tonight for the lady tag titles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can only assume we will see the same tomorrow on SDL. Honestly IDC what happens as long as Bayley/Sasha aren't the inaugural champions. Would much rather have IIconics or Mandy/Sonya win lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I can only assume we will see the same tomorrow on SDL. Honestly IDC what happens as long as Bayley/Sasha aren't the inaugural champions. Would much rather have IIconics or Mandy/Sonya win lol




WWE writing says Lita/Trish and then Sasha/Bayley going over at Mania. I don’t want this to happen at all, but yeah. The Bellas will also be involved in this bullshit most likely. Are they heels now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do wonder if Seth doesn't waste any time tonight and says "I want Brock" or if they milk this for awhile.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> WWE writing says Lita/Trish and then Sasha/Bayley going over at Mania. I don’t want this to happen at all, but yeah. The Bellas will also be involved in this bullshit most likely. Are they heels now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Totally forgot about the Bellas, I hope they aren't involved in any way shape or form.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Totally forgot about the Bellas, I hope they aren't involved in any way shape or form.




I hate Nia and Tamina but them squashing the Bellas would be hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> With Rollins leading the RTWM, all thats gonna be burning down are ratings.


While I'm sure your favorites would drive bring in record ratings, right? :lmao



TD Stinger said:


> I do wonder if Seth doesn't waste any time tonight and says "I want Brock" or if they milk this for awhile.


Unfortunately, I think they're going to try and milk it for a while. With EC sandwiched in between now and 'Mania, either title could change hands before 'Mania. Not to mention Seth likely has to get through *shudders* Lashley before we get the title feud, and there's always the chance that he puts his WrestleMania shot on the line as well. 

So yeah, I don't see Seth making his pick until EC is over and done with. As much as it would be nice to start the damn thing now, it's easier for creative if they wait.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope Seth kicks off RAW tonight. I don't want to wait over two hours to see him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Corbin vs Angle is announce…..kill me please


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

To watch or not to watch...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090047541285212161
So like every RAW then? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090047541285212161
> So like every RAW then? :lol


so like every raw for the past 26 years then :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching for Seth, Dean & Drew as usual. At least I know Seth will get a good spotlight, Drew has a match confirmed... just not sure about Deano. Hopefully they start something new for him, last week all he did was cut a promo. A match of some sort would be nice.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Not so interested in Seth this time. I know they say Road to WM starts at RR but last few years it was ignored till after the Feb PPV.


Still looking forward to Nia appearing and the heat that follows.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm ready :mark


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090047541285212161
> So like every RAW then? :lol


SD Roster :mark :mark :mark

The Man is coming around...?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Burn it Down! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

BURN IT DOWN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:

SeTh IsNt OvEr, ThOuGh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Burn it down :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth opening the show :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The MAN!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fans love him :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This reaction.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Not over, though.

:banderas


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ya, he's not over...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

My god that Woman in the audience, I just had to rewind that bit :done


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> so like every raw for the past 26 years then :lol


WWE has turned into WCW


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Just listen to how unpopular Seth is :eyeroll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope Brock is there and this build starts with an old fashioned beat down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

@Ace what about that reaction?

SETH F'N ROLLINS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We see you, Nolo King!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like the Mania logo this year, it's ugly. Last year's was way better.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

LMAO Seth "Not Over" Rollins.

See yourselves out now.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Bah, Seth Rollins! BOOOOOO! You're not over and nobody likes you! According to the internet.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Most over guy on the roster by far.

:rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"You Deserve it" chants.

:banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn imagine being able to main event Mania on the year they’re gonna let the ladies close? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Not the damn sign pointing. I hate that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Damn imagine being able to main event Mania on the year they’re gonna let the ladies close?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the winner of the RR match is rarely ever the main event anymore


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Seth's emotion here <3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah damn...he pointed at the sign!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making a joke of pointing at the sign. Pretty cool that someone finally did that.

:bjpenn


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So that "Seth is not over" thread is looking like it's aged wonderfully.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

@Nolo King ; KING WAS THAT YOU WITH THE SIGN!? :lenny


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"YOU DESERVE IT" clearly they mean Seth deserves all the bad things said about him on wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth deserves to be a Rumble winner, i also really love the WrestleMania logo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is over, get over it...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> "YOU DESERVE IT" clearly they mean Seth deserves all the bad things said about him on wrestlingforum.com


:lmao

Well done. (Y)

"Take his belt chants." :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Didn't even realize Brock could complete the Shield sweep at Mania


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Brock Lesnar gon get got!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YEAH TRIPLE H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Trips!


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

He's actually crying that is passion...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

"Take his belt"

I love it


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Crowd reaction got me hyped as fuck not gunna lie


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I like how Triple H's theme song basically tells you whether or not he plans on kicking your ass.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

IT'S NOT A BELT, IT'S A TITLE! :vincefu


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Of course, it's Wrestlemania season, Trips had to show himself immediately fpalm

Go the fuck away ya big nosed bastard


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H saw a chance at a 20 minute promo to begin the show and is taking it.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

HHH vs Batista vs Brock Lesnar for the title at WM lol 

Seriously I wanna see Rollins vs Lesnar so bad. One of the only times the match is almost worth it alone if Brock goes all in


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes HHH. Has to start getting more tv time now so he can get himself a Mania match with someone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Awareness said:


> I like how Triple H's theme song basically tells you whether or not he plans on kicking your ass.




And he hugged the kid so I think this is family friendly hunter. Just pretend he hasn’t ever destroyed anyone with a sledgehammer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Sorry Seth, I’m facing Brock at WrestleMania.” :trips2


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Haitch is still so goddamn great on the stick!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The emotions :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn, they made the sign twice as large as normal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I get nervous whenever I see Trips and Seth in the same vicinity, it reminds me of 2014 in a bad way lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone getting choked up tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH is getting weepy... This is why the women are main eventing. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So of course HHH had to make Seths big moment all about himself.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I love seeing Triple and Seth together, I swear I'm the only one misses the Authority :lmao


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhhh "take his belt" 

Why was my stupid ass hearing "break his nose"? I thought that was an awfully specific chant there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright bring a heel out to end this sappy bullshit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More Burn it Down chants.

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the best looking WM sign in years.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

who's the 1, H


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

leatherface trips

seriously look at his face then at the top of his head it looks like skin from two different people :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> More Burn it Down chants.
> 
> :banderas


Where's Ace now ????


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bork showing up to F5 Seth at the end


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock's at Raw? Working 2 days in a row lol :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank God don't delay it, do this shit tonight :applause


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh shit Lesnar and Bryan in the same ring with Rollins tonight shit gonna get good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth FREAKIN Rollins


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The emotion though!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

DB/Rollins would be boring


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind of a weird premise, both champions could change at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Slay the Beast chants

Crowds fired up and wants Seth to bring it home at Mania!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It’s kinda neat how the Rollins/HHH thing has came full circle, from heeling it up to feuding and now as a this mentor and student face thing. Quite cool.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean finally has a normal jacket on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan and Brock there tonight?

Woah.

:bjpenn


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah getting it out of the way on Night one is the right decision IMO*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not this Ambrose crap again. Aren't we passed that awful feud yet.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

THE GOAT IS ON RAW TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> leatherface trips
> 
> seriously look at his face then at the top of his head it looks like skin from two different people :lmao


He looks so much like "Jigsaw" from The Punisher comic book. He even has the suit and everything.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh look it's Vince's retarded attempt to undo all the burying he's done of Ambrose over the last 2 months

So predictable Vince


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trips putting the pressure on Seth to choose!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Seth has been shitting on about Brock Lesnar for weeks now. And then he wins the Rumble and all of a sudden it’s “oh I have no idea who i wanna face”?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

But Rollins is not over, what's happening...uuuahgdj, people chanting for him...does not computes...


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol so we really are going to get the filler feud until the last 2 shows before Mania because Brock won't show up.

Fuck Dean Ambrose he sucks what the fuck is he doing here


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dean is the true believer*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> That pop.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> SeTh IsNt OvEr, ThOuGh.


I tried to tell people, the open air venues don't translate crowd reaction well on TV. It's in the acoustics--they're totally different in those kinds of venues versus arenas like this. The crowd always sounds much more distant and muted in open air venues.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh shut up Dean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean is such a geek.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

makes me sick too Dean..I mean he's the kings layer


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Are they piping in fake chants? The sleigh the beast chant seemed to come in quickly and clearly and leave the same way.

Same with the other chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH god is this setting up HHH vs Ambrose at WM


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am liking this. Maybe the person who predicted Dean vs Trips might actually happen?!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose vs Triple :mark


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

J&J reference :mark:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Remember everyone wanted a Dean Ambrose heel turn?

This guy has absolute no direction. I actually prefer wacky Dean.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

At least someone is telling Trips to shut his goddamn mouth :draper2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm surprised Rollins hasn't asked if he could wear Triple H's jacket yet :maisie*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Triple H has been losing too much lately. Time to get a nice Mania win over Ambrose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose :sodone


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Triple H for life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nevermind what I said about Dean Ambrose coming out if it's setting up HHH vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trips/Dean at WM?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes He Does lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The crowd is live tonight. :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trips/Ambrose @ WrestleMania?! Not here for it.....


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

First night of Ambrose heel turn that he’s been entertaining


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha YES HE DOES chant :lmao

I am loving this side of Dean. More of this, please.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes he does! lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CROFT said:


> *I'm surprised Rollins hasn't asked if he could wear Triple H's jacket yet :maisie*


I could see Rollins telling HHH to take off his pants and jacket


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay that’s another chant that sounds piped in, along with ‘sleigh the beast’ is anybody else noticing this ?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Deano about to continue his free-fall to geekville.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I was kind of expecting HHH to make himself the referee after that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god, are they are booking Dad Beard vs Dad Beard at Wrestlemania?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Batista wasn't available? God damn.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is being interesting, is this 2014??


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ambrose is killing it lol poor guy was actually getting held back for months


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wow universe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh man Trips going over Ambrose will cause so many heads to explode here hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes he does chants :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean a bit more edgy. I dig it


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Dean on fire tonight. Where has this guy been the past few months?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I swear... if I have to watch HHH bury Ambrose at Mania... I'm fucking done.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yippee Ambrose vs Rollins again, oh joy


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

FINALLY Dean showing some balls


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Where's Ace now ????


It's not really Ace, though. He and someone else had their names switched to eachother by a mod.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

There's no way Vince had anything to do with writing this opening segment

Nobody said incredibly stupid shit and buried themselves a mile deep


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus the crowd is on fire tonight. Very loud and some new chants


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Okay that’s another chant that sounds piped in, along with ‘sleigh the beast’ is anybody else noticing this ?


Ok, I thought it was just me noticing that the chants sounded weird tonight.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LMAO "Yes he does" Chants!!!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

CROFT said:


> *I'm surprised Rollins hasn't asked if he could wear Triple H's jacket yet :maisie*


while he's doing commentary? unk2


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Why are people so surprised the crowd is better than usual at a Raw after the 2nd biggest PPV of the year? Y'all new or something?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Oh man Trips going over Ambrose will cause so many heads to explode here hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually getting hyped for Ambrose-HHH, why did you have to bring me back to reality


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't wait for Triple to pedigree Dean :hunter:trips5


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

:marking: Dean


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Oh man Trips going over Ambrose will cause so many heads to explode here hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, I'm already pissed about it. I can see it happening already. HHH needs to quit feeding his damn ego and put Ambrose over in a MAJOR way at Mania.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Very good opening segment hopefully this is work of the new writers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Good opening Segment


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

In before trips beats the hell out of dean causing a DQ


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hell of a segment.

Seth over as hell (I was told he wasnt...weird)
Trips and Seth was a legit cool moment
Dean came down and did the best heel we've seen from him since the turn.

Great start.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome crowd. Also, I liked Dean's promo. Great segment throughout.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wrestlemania is usually long as hell so a HHH/Ambrose match would be a good bathroom break match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Dude, I'm already pissed about it. I can see it happening already. HHH needs to quit feeding his damn ego and put Ambrose over in a MAJOR way at Mania.


Trips has put over Rollins, Reigns & Ronda lol.

Stop.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I don’t know if I’m in shock of how hype this crowd is, or just still in shock I saw Jeff Jarrett in a WWE ring last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I was actually getting hyped for Ambrose-HHH, why did you have to bring me back to reality




From the way he has been booked it wouldn’t shock me the least. I’m a Trips mark so it would make me laugh my ass off, but I know it really shouldn’t happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Also: "Slay the Beast!"

:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I loved that segment from Dean. Good stuff. I'm liking the crowd so far tonight as well.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Solf said:


> Awesome crowd. Also, I liked Dean's promo. Great segment throughout.


You could clearly tell Seth and Dean's lines were less scripted than Trips' 

Vince won't notice that less scripting = better promos though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good opening segment.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Is the new writers thing an item ? Because if that's their work, then there is hope.

Seth was almost tearing up during a part of his promo too. Passion.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why are people so surprised the crowd is better than usual at a Raw after the 2nd biggest PPV of the year? Y'all new or something?


I honestly don’t buy it. ‘Sleight the beast’ and ‘yes he does’ both sound piped in.

They both started nearly instantly in sync are are too oddly specific for something like that to materialize virtually on cue from 0-fully loud.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

..still mind fucked over JBL saying "franciscoooo" last night for no reason


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> Remember everyone wanted a Dean Ambrose heel turn?
> 
> This guy has absolute no direction. I actually prefer wacky Dean.


Not me. I was spot on months before heel turn took place..

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2357001-rollins-challenge-lesnar-7.html#post75157433


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

erm whoever said HHH needs a win, did they not watch the Oz and Saudi Shows, he won both!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

There's no way Trips goes over Deaner at Mania


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hold on, this all "good segment" stuff goes away the second Dean Ambrose loses like a dork.

Hope they stay on the same level and pull some good shit out of their ass for the ending of the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine if Dean vs Trips happened and Dean actually won. That means Trips will have lost to every Shield member at Mania :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> erm whoever said HHH needs a win, did they not watch the Oz and Saudi Shows, he won both!




I said it being an asshole/kind of serious. Those foreign matches don’t count as far as I’m concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

quick stat breakdown what is the overall result of every seth vs dean match?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I honestly don’t buy it. ‘Sleight the beast’ and ‘yes he does’ both sound piped in.
> 
> They both started nearly instantly in sync are are too oddly specific for something like that to materialize virtually on cue from 0-fully loud.


You are such a dumbass :lmao

You could see the crowd doing it LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great crowd tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Despite the good opening segment, I can't be the only one who is tired of seeing these two wrestle am I?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm rooting for Lesnar at WrestleMania.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm still in the rumble mindset. Every move that goes over the top rope still seems weird lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

commercial break

so it's time for this match to pick up right 

or do we get one more commercial break before it picks up


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I honestly don’t buy it. ‘Sleight the beast’ and ‘yes he does’ both sound piped in.
> 
> They both started nearly instantly in sync are are too oddly specific for something like that to materialize virtually on cue from 0-fully loud.


Hey it's not like they haven't done it before, the chants could be piped in.

My comment was more to the people saying "See? Seth is super ovah!!!"

Sure his reactions are great tonight, but let's see where they are in 3 weeks when they're in corpus christy or whatever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ughhhh commercials. Come on!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Jesus Christ could come down and announce everyone is invited to his party and Corpus Christi would still give it a lukewarm reaction. 

Corpus Christi is a fucking graveyard.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn’t take long for Dean’s new buffness to fade


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee just shut up please and let Corey and Cole commentate.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ronzilla said:


> quick stat breakdown what is the overall result of every seth vs dean match?


About even, Rollins won first 3 in 2014 and they split wins in 2015. But Dean won the last 3 matches(4 if you count MITB cash in) between them and two of the three clean. My guess Rollins is winning here unless Lashley cost Rollins the match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Better win the match ........ or what?*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL for a sec I thought Dean was doing the rebound lariat :lol He hasn't done it since he came back from his injury, but Dean just fell out of the ring instead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose literally just stood there lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Burn it down Seth!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Geez, is it just me or is the WM sign in the arena bigger than usual? Looks gigantic.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Renee sticking up for Dean and getting smoked lol!


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, looks like the Batista/Triple H thing isn't happening then


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Awareness said:


> Jesus Christ could come down and announce everyone is invited to his party and Corpus Christi would still give it a lukewarm reaction.
> 
> Corpus Christi is a fucking graveyard.


lol okay, I was being hyperbolic using Corpus Christi as an example but my point still stands, let's see what Seths reactions are like in the coming weeks before we deem him Jesus Christ.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Wtf is this stupid wrestling thing interupting my Monday Night Commericals?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That oversell :HA :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, that sell by Ambrose. He literally bounced. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL for a sec I thought Dean was doing the rebound lariat :lol He hasn't done it since he came back from his injury, but Dean just fell out of the ring instead.


I'm glad he don't do that move anymore. It looks like it's such a weak move.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha that sell of the curb stomp was Rock-esque 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck was that shit?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins beating Amrbose clean as a whistle. Well that's done with...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm sorry but that just looks so fucking stupid. Stomping his foot while Dean sits perfectly in position waiting to get stomped for what feels like an eternity?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth finally got a victory over Dean lol. Dean beat him everytime during the feud, so it was probably time for Seth to beat him 1 on 1.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose has been geeked


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That Rock type oversell lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Burn this mother fucker down Rollins (reminds me of Good Burger scene)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Very good opening segment hopefully this is work of the new writers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully, the new writes are letting the talent cut their own promos from bullet points


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dean looking like the Rock out here :lmao


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

wow dean is officially a jobber


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the lady belts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose :buried


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

ayyyyy is that top row empty? or is that the ceiling


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay Dean definitely didn't want to lose the match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has any of the Rumble winners EVER picked the opposite opponent? I don't remember that ever happening.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So who will they feed Ronda tonight? Nia?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I was so fucking excited when Dean returned, but he's been handled so horribly ever since. He's an absolute geek at this point. Sad what they've done to him and Joe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The fact that they showed Dean pissed off over that loss means something. But I don't know what :lol

He should go backstage and just punch Trips in the face, LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey is doing an open challenge now? Wow. That's random. Maybe Becky is there since SD is there and she confronts her before or after the match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The right man won! Needs to get that momentum for the WM main event.

I wonder who Ronda's challenger will be?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm sorry but that just looks so fucking stupid. Stomping his foot while Dean sits perfectly in position waiting to get stomped for what feels like an eternity?


*More often than not the set up for the Curb Stomp looks terrible. Sometimes it's on the level of the 619 setup.*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Has any of the Rumble winners EVER picked the opposite opponent? I don't remember that ever happening.


Asuka last year, Benoit.

Becky will this year.


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

Shite feud is shite.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Ambrose is still in the ring after the commercial break Black is debuting me thinks


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The fact that they showed Dean pissed off over that loss means something. But I don't know what :lol
> 
> He should go backstage and just punch Trips in the face, LOL.



He is gonna walk over to the commentary table and give Renee Dirty Deeds so we don't have to listen to her commentary the rest of the night.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Has any of the Rumble winners EVER picked the opposite opponent? I don't remember that ever happening.


Asuka last year...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Has any of the Rumble winners EVER picked the opposite opponent? I don't remember that ever happening.


Yes.. Asuka and Nakamura..before it was always just ..face the champ


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> Has any of the Rumble winners EVER picked the opposite opponent? I don't remember that ever happening.





















Benoit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Women Tag Titles actually look solid.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

First time I’ve stayed up to watch RAW in quite some time.

Cracking first half an hour!

:mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm sorry but that just looks so fucking stupid. Stomping his foot while Dean sits perfectly in position waiting to get stomped for what feels like an eternity?


Yeah the timing and camera work wasn't quite right with the finish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sad when the women's tag titles look better than the men's and women's world titles


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Once again Renee Young provided so much insight and gave so much calling that match....FFS why is she still out there? she does nothing at all, shes practically silent for like 90% of matches, put a fucking tree plant out there and it would do as much as her. She really is just there cause they wanted someone with a vagina sitting out there "Ooh look we got women refs and women commentators now, we treat women fair here in WWE".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> He is gonna walk over to the commentary table and give Renee Dirty Deeds so we don't have to listen to her commentary the rest of the night.




I wish. She brings literally nothing to the table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Asuka last year, Benoit.
> 
> Becky will this year.


Thanks. I wasn't even thinking of the ladies rumble. As for Becky, we will see tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth finally got a victory over Dean lol. Dean beat him everytime during the feud, so it was probably time for Seth to beat him 1 on 1.


Rollins first clean pin win over Dean. Ambrose won the last five matches between the two. If you count the MITB cash in.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Didn’t take long for Dean’s new buffness to fade


Along with his momentum (and his hairline).


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my god will this bitch fuck off please.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah Nia get in there and beat Ambrose's ass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Excuse me fuck off Nia and Tamina, I wanted to hear what Dean had to say!!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

The new tag team belts still take from Greek culture lol. Like the male's. Nice


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

He's still in the ring :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Yes.. Asuka and Nakamura..before it was always just ..face the champ


Nakamura didn't switch


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf was Dean doing? Sounded like it was gonna be a pipe bomb possibly but nah right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, what's this next storyline gonna be for Ambrose.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Something interesting might happen? Unleash Nia Jax.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is this?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Where is Orton when you need him?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao if Nia punks Ambrose out of the ring


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, Ambrose is finished.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dirty deeds to nia please

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Watch Nia kick Deans ass now to complete the burial


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who did Ambrose pissed off backstage?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

What did Ambrose say ?

I muted the commercial for too long


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

damn Dean you're bout to be pancaked son, no New Day


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought they were gonna have Nia squash Dean


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish Randy came outta nowhere and RKOd this bitch right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nia/Ambrose for Mania? haha


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Once again Renee Young provided so much insight and gave so much calling that match....FFS why is she still out there? she does nothing at all, shes practically silent for like 90% of matches, put a fucking tree plant out there and it would do as much as her. Shes really is just there cause they wanted someone with a vagina sitting out there "Ooh look we got women refs and women commentators now, we treat women fair here in WWE".


She literally just said something like "that's not an opinion, that's a fact", then didn't say anything else for another 2 minutes. It's like listening to JR and King do random commentary on WWF Warzone for N64


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

LOOOOOOOL TAMINA AND NIA JAX BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION DONT MEK ME LAFFFF


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Come on Renee...go defend your man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I will be wondering for the rest of the show what Dean was gonna say :lol Annoying lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow the supposed lunatic just let two women punk him out and run him off, he's so fucking buried.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

This new gimmick Nia has going is stupid. Really stupid.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can we please get Mickie away from that bum.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean request your release buddy, your finished. Grand Slam champion getting punked out by an obese woman :mj4


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

loooool Ambrose vs Nia Jax at Wrestlemania 

Pooor Dean Ambrose he got buried deeper than Sunny's cervix


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Alexa :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee should confront Nia.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dean vs HHH or Dean vs Nia .. pick your poison


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

well that stupid


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they don't this with Nia? I doubt they will have a mixed match, so what is the point?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think this product needs Mojo to return and fight Nia to defend masculinity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“I thought I married a man” :renee2


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Women can hit men. But men can't hit women. Never understood this.

Dean should have returned with a dirty deeds and took that whale Nia Jax to the closest beach.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Goddess :drose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell was that segment?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> loooool Ambrose vs Nia Jax at Wrestlemania
> 
> Pooor Dean Ambrose he got buried deeper than Sunny's cervix


:beckylol

Who are the babyfaces here?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now I will be wondering for the rest of the show what Dean was gonna say :lol Annoying lol.












You trying to ignore Deans burial right now haha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose is done, finished and buried.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I was hoping that interaction with Triple H would lead to a match at Mania, turns out I was way off base. He's just being used as canon fodder for Seth and getting cucked by Nia Jax. :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I cherish everyday Alexa is away from the women’s championship


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh God, if Dean is in an angle with Nia Jax, that would be so awful.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Women can hit men. But men can't hit women. Never understood this.
> 
> Dean should have returned with a dirty deeds and took that whale Nia Jax to the closest beach.


What?

Randy and Rey destroyed Nia last night :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We come full circle, Mickie doing fat jokes instead of receiving them

This is so weird, heel vs heel match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good to see Alexa back in the ring finally.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man they are killing Ambrose


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nakamura didn't switch


ah yes you're correct sir


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

hno *Dean hno*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr. Jones said:


> She literally just said something like "that's not an opinion, that's a fact", then didn't say anything else for another 2 minutes. It's like listening to JR and King do random commentary on WWF Warzone for N64


She was practically non-existent for the PPV last night also. Just some occasional useless comments.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Women can hit men. But men can't hit women. Never understood this.
> 
> Dean should have returned with a dirty deeds and took that whale Nia Jax to the closest beach.


Did you see the Rumble last night?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Women can hit men. But men can't hit women. Never understood this.
> 
> Dean should have returned with a dirty deeds and took that whale Nia Jax to the closest beach.




You obviously didn’t watch royal rumble last night where Nia Jax was hit by like 3 different men


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Randy and Rey destroyed Nia last night :lmao




Hey the Zig man got a super kick in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Himiko said:


> I cherish everyday Alexa is away from the women’s championship


I wouldn't speak so soon, Asuka needs an opponent for WrestleMania.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Women can hit men. But men can't hit women. Never understood this.
> 
> Dean should have returned with a dirty deeds and took that whale Nia Jax to the closest beach.


Orton RKO'd her last night. Nia ain't no woman lol.

Why they tryna make Nia the new Chyna, fuck this shit.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Are they really going with the narrative that this fat girl is some how capable enough to compete with actual male athletes? It was bad enough last night but it's just ridiculous outside of the wacky environment of the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I suspect Dean may not stay a heel for too long. Maybe he'll be a tweener. Lord knows how long we've yearned for one.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock will snap Rollins like a toothpick. Cant wait for the spoiler not a prediction from Paul Heyman


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Women can hit men. But men can't hit women. Never understood this.
> 
> Dean should have returned with a dirty deeds and took that whale Nia Jax to the closest beach.


Guessing your stream wasn't working last night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina actually being a factor in 2019 is not something I would've ever predicted. And by factor, I just mean someone who's on TV every week now. Not exactly a high bar, but still.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So Nia Jax making the men look like idiots wasn't a one time thing?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Switchblade Club said:


> What?
> 
> Randy and Rey destroyed Nia last night :lmao


Who stepped into the ring of the men's royal rumble ?

You wanna act and fight like a man expect to get hit like a man.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> :beckylol
> 
> Who are the babyfaces here?


Ain't Nia Jax pregnant


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean is fucking finished, holy shit.

What have they done to him


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man...I kinda wanted to hear what was on Deano's mind there.

Nia ruins everything.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure to defeat Nia Jax you merely need to use a pin to deflate her and send her wildly spiraling around the arena like she's in a Loony Toons snippet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> Dean vs HHH or Dean vs Nia .. pick your poison


Out of the three Shield members Dean has been the one who has had the best singles match against HHH :shrug


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Who stepped into the ring of the men's royal rumble ?
> 
> You wanna act and fight like a man expect to get hit like a man.


Right....you said men can't hit woman in WWE but they did.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> What?
> 
> Randy and Rey destroyed Nia last night :lmao


Why every one forgets poor Ziggler! He was the one that superkicked her face first!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Ain't Nia Jax pregnant


Food Baby


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're actually doing Alexa and Mickie vs. Nia and Tamina on a Raw heading into Mania. Incredible.

Mickie will take the fall because we need the mild Samoans in that chamber.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome back from injury Alexa! We will welcome you with a match against two of our most dangerous workers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such a mess, Ambrose went from delivering a fiery/daring promo on Triple H teasing a match, to losing to Rollins (not a big issue in and of itself) to being punked by Nia all in the span of 40 minutes.

Damn.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexa's new fake Tits look great...wish she'd go back to that thin material gear tho


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dean Ambrose just got the Bernie Sanders treatment, lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mickie James called somebody else a pig? It really is a new era.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Switchblade Club said:


> Right....you said men can't hit woman in WWE but they did.


I didn't mean in WWE but life in general. The message that segment tonight sent. It's okay for women to hit a man, but a man can't return the gesture.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting punked out by Nia fucking Jax.

Ambrose, just go please.

WWE don't deserve you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mickie has the worst fucking attires, jesus.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Why didnt Renee young come down and slap Nia!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I just realized this is a heel vs. heel match. Good way to silence a crowd..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> I wouldn't speak so soon, Asuka needs an opponent for WrestleMania.




That’s why I’m cherishing each day


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nia does a stink face now? Jesus Christ lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I can not watch this any longer lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Welcome back from injury Alexa! We will welcome you with a match against two of our most dangerous workers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, the old Daniel Bryan concussion protocol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Were those RKO chants?

:lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Mickie has the worst fucking attires, jesus.


I'd say Bayley has her beat in that category.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Mickie has the worst fucking attires, jesus.


at least she got rid of those godawful bell bottoms


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Isuzu said:


> Why didnt Renee young come down and slap Nia!


Cause shes utterly useless in every role, she can't commentate and she can't defend her husband. She'd sit at ringside silent if Nia kicked Dean in the balls and sat on him.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Wowe Nia does the stinkface now!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This match is fucking death.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Alexa playing babyface in peril is weird.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yo do you think Nia has to put deodorant on her rolls?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina fucked up two sunset flip spots in the same match :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't believe they r actually going threw with these Women's Tag Titles.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How to salvage Dean now?....SD bound or he might as well quit and go to AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my god can we just get rid of Nia and Tamina forever? So fucking talentless.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa’s excuse for her shitty wrestling was that she is “wrestling like a heel”, so I’d love to see her wrestle as a babyface


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Yo do you think Nia has to put deodorant on her rolls?


I think you mean deodorantS with an S


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why are they building up Nia so much wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Goddess is above those tag belts anyway.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Alexa just hopped on.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I can't believe they r actually going threw with these Women's Tag Titles.


Yeah, get ready for Skanks/Borely vs Rimshot Squad over and over and over and over and over and over ....you get the idea.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

When are these people going to realize that anything Nia, Tamina, or Alexa is involved with gets worse? This match is dead.

It's incredible that you have the crop of women we saw last night steal the show yet again and then the other ones in the same division. That Chamber match is going to be hard to watch.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck was that finish?
Alexa, you kinda had a choice to get on her shoulders. You could have just... not gotten on her shoulders


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone have a guess how many words Tamina has spoken in the last 10 years being on the roster?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

This match is really gonna make me go outside my house, at 3am, in my underwear to have a smoke because I feel like I'm gonna die


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Yo do you think Nia has to put deodorant on her rolls?




This made my wife and I laugh out loud thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya & Dana? Odd...


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> I'd say Bayley has her beat in that category.


Kairi Sane say's hello. 

A pirate really ? What r u 8 years old. Grow up !!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nattie and Dana Brooke....how random.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

id hate nia less if she didnt devastate catering every week. heath slater needs to take that food home to HIS KIDS dammit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone have a guess how many words Tamina has spoken in the last 10 years being on the roster?


Less then 100 easily


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Is Angle on ALL the Steroids??


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Put some respect on Nia's name


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone have a guess how many words Tamina has spoken in the last 10 years being on the roster?




I’d comfortably wager money on the under of 120-150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are really trying to portray Nia as a abyface and an example for women :heston


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Alexa’s excuse for her shitty wrestling was that she is “wrestling like a heel”, so I’d love to see her wrestle as a babyface


Of all the times to complain about Alexa being a shitty wrestler, you choose to do it at a time when she's in the ring with Tamina, and Nia?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m guessing this Alexa loss means she’ll challenge Ronda for EC. There’s no one else really, most of the women will be wrapped up in the tag team chamber match. Plus they hate leaving Alexa off the card 

Either her or Ruby, since Ruby won’t be challenging for the tag titles


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Aye Kurt Angle looks fucking deeeaad inside.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone have a guess how many words Tamina has spoken in the last 10 years being on the roster?


The only time I remember her talking is when she did that botch where she repeated the exact same insult Charlotte just used 2 seconds earlier. Something about making her face look like ellesworth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Liv Morgan gets the win and enters the Chamber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle/Corbin.

:lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ooh Thank God. Baron Corbin save us !!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They need to bring in Kairi and Io in from NXT for this Chamber match. Either that or make Charlotte and Becky an odd couple for the match. So far, it looks like it's going to be filled with charisma vacuums and ring dullards and I don't think Sasha and Bayley can carry it on their own.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Nia & Tamina Won


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

these pictures of nia when she wasnt morbidly obese just make me sad


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

God, fuck what they've done to Kurt Angle's legacy by making him look like such a bitch. 

This is the guy that made Kane and Undertaker tap out. You have him get jobbed out within two minutes at the Rumble, feed him to Ziggler of all nobodies and then have McIntyre clown him out. What a joke.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> Put some respect on Nia's name


The same way she put some fat on that body ?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Angle needs to retire from in ring competition.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Did we really need Nia and Tamina in the Chamber? They're the two most worthless women on the roster, I already had low interest in the Woman's Tag Team titles them being a part of the Chamber and possibly winning makes me care even less.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They need to have a promo-off between Tamina and Brock without Heyman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> Less then 100 easily





bradatar said:


> I’d comfortably wager money on the under of 120-150
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol without a doubt, i'd even say its under 50 words.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Corbin vs. Angle. I'm out.

That didn't take long.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They need to bring in Kairi and Io in from NXT for this Chamber match. Either that or make Charlotte and Becky an odd couple for the match. So far, it looks like it's going to be filled with charisma vacuums and ring dullards and I don't think Sasha and Bayley can carry it on their own.




My guess is 

Raw:
Sasha and Bayley
Nia and Tamina
Riott Squad 

Smackdown:
The IIconics
Mandy and Sonya 
Naomi and Carmella maybe?  there’s no other potential tag teams on SD

I’d love Kairi and Sharai to take up one of the SD slots though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They are really trying to portray Nia as a abyface and an example for women :heston


The thing that pisses me off is they tout her weight as something to be proud of when it's the complete opposite. 

She is employed by a company that 95% of the people employed are super athletic and have great physiques. The fact that Nia is involved in this business and hasn't slimmed down means she doesn't care to eat healthy or hit the gym, she is actually okay with being as big as she is and probably dying 20 years early due to heart disease.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> Did we really need Nia and Tamina in the Chamber? They're the two most worthless women on the roster, I already had low interest in the Woman's Tag Team titles them being a part of the Chamber and possibly winning makes me care even less.




Can they fit in a pod? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin/Angle...time for a break


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Can they fit in a pod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna be a tight squeeze


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya & Dana tagging together just because....

Fun Fact: Natalya had the longest time in the Rumble last night, even breaking Sasha's time last year.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

We are Lucky that Jax is not "like most girl" because if she was….99% of the male population would be gay.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Are there womes tag titles for both shows?


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Man you WWE fanboy continue to watch Raw and Smackdown every week thinking it will get better lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Are there womes tag titles for both shows?


no


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Angle doesn't blink during the entire match*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Angle looks sooooo old lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Can they fit in a pod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FML i just cried


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Himiko said:


> My guess is
> 
> Raw:
> Sasha and Bayley
> ...


That's the point. That's the most pathetic roster for a match like this. Sasha and Bayley are the only actual good team. Ruby and Sonya can do some on their own but their partners suck.

They either need to add Kairi and Io or bring in Becky and Charlotte as the odd couple. This match has almost no star power and looks like it will be very badly worked as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> When are these people going to realize that anything Nia, Tamina, or Alexa is involved with gets worse? This match is dead.
> 
> It's incredible that you have the crop of women we saw last night steal the show yet again and then the other ones in the same division. That Chamber match is going to be hard to watch.


Steal the show? The Womens Rumble was crap for like 75% of the match, and the women who are decent are gonna be in the singles titles matches, that leaves the womens tag title match with the women who made the Rumble suck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MrJT said:


> Are there womes tag titles for both shows?


I think I remember hearing the champs will go on both shows.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Himiko said:


> My guess is
> 
> Raw:
> Sasha and Bayley
> ...


Everyone knows the IIconics going to lose anyways


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I want heel Angle.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Angle looks like he's beginning to learn how to walk again after an accident or something


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Backstage footage of Nia practicing getting into her pod


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Dana is now a face again for no reason at all teaming with Natalya? lol i can't keep track of her alignment anymore, i thought she was a heel but one week she comes out helping faces the next is helping heels, now shes in a tag team with a face, i don't know anymore.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Kurt wrestling on free TV


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can literally hear people changing the channels as I post this, why are they still pushing Corbin?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kurt Angle does not belong in a ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Cant wait for bobby lashley!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Why is Kurt wrestling on free TV


He shouldn't be wrestling at all anymore.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw after Rumble, I tried but I give up.

This Raw roster is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Allester black needs to show up and repay corbin for his elimination. Either that, or I just go to sleep against my will.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So does Corbin think the baggy dress shirt and dress pants is a good attire or something? cause it looks fucking awful, is he just gonna continue to wrestle in that the rest of his career?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sadly the "you suck" chant has never been that true


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Angle should just stop. These last few matches should have proved that to him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> He shouldn't be wrestling at all anymore.


I mean I don't disagree with you but if they are going to have him be in there it shouldn't be on free TV in a meaningless match. I mean realistically how many more matches does Kurt actually have left in him?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Listen to these idiots on Commentary...shut the fuk up!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Angle stayed in TNA too long.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin got off his shift at TGI Friday’s early tonight to get a match with Angle in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kurt Angle looks like my big toe after I banged it off the leg of my bed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you, Graves. Renee needs to stfu.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee SHUT UP!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Cole really be burying Angle saying shit like "he needs to go back in the ring to provide for his family"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Renee is being too emotional in commentary. Should tone it down.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Graves telling Renee to shut up :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really Corbin kicks out of two finihers FFS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These announcers need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Angle loses? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 at MAGGLE straight up reiterating the schtick of how RAW's abymal ratings are because of Big Banter Baron.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nia push must be leading to a woman vs man match at Wrestlemania


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Welp the TGI Friday’s bartender just kicked out of the Angle slam and won with a deep six. Alrighty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Angle losing to Corbin :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Everyone knows the IIconics going to lose anyways




As they should. They shouldn’t even be in the match, but unfortunately they’re in need of tag teams


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloody hell what a disaster is the commentary


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean vs Nia. Yup lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Angle really lost to Corbin, clean :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Corbin didn't even need to use his finisher to put Kurt away, just go the fuck home Kurt.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

never thought i'd say it but....Bring back JBL and Booker on Commentary!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I’m confused as to what the function of Kurt is on Raw currently. I feel like this might actually be building to something. It seems like they’re trying to build up a narrative of ‘can Kurt do it’ anymore. A redemption storyline perhaps.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was extremely pointless.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is Kurt even doing this at this point? Sigh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is awesome.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

OTISSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Is Kurt Angle hooked up on Vicodin again and needs money to fulfill his addiction or what.

WTF is this


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Angle’s gonna turn heel I think


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Open challenge for Ronda, Rhea Ripley??


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Is doesn't even take finishers to beat Kurt now. :vince7


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilla midget coming up, lets see if he comes out smiling


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Looks like that End of Days might mean the end of Kurt Angle’s........ days...”


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Make Kurt job out, lose confidence, then he has a comeback for the title eventually, keeps and just wants one last shot at the belt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Balor is walking like he got it in the ass from Lesnar last night.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

wow everyone loves finn for losing


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that was completely pointless


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

why is everyone giving Finn love..tha'ts not a joke or a mockery.. I just don't get it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Open challenge for Ronda, Rhea Ripley??


If it was her it would just be a one off thing. They need bodies for NXT UK


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what's next for Balor?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

finalnight said:


> Balor is walking like he got it in the ass from Lesnar last night.












He didnt?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Corbin for actually selling after a match. Just wish he'd finally go back to proper gear now that his Constable-turned-Acting GM-turned-Actual GM run is finished.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Balor is walking like he got it in the ass from Lesnar last night.


That was after the show......


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Open challenge for Ronda, Rhea Ripley??


Yes please!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Balor is walking like he got it in the ass from Lesnar last night.


He'd probably like that...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So what's next for Balor?


Irish jig dancing with Hornswoggle.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> why is everyone giving Finn love..tha'ts not a joke or a mockery.. I just don't get it




Coz he put up a good fight. Wasn’t squashed the way John Cena, Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman were


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Irish jig dancing with Hornswoggle.


Took him long enough


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> +1 to Corbin for actually selling after a match. Just wish he'd finally go back to proper gear now that his Constable-turned-Acting GM-turned-Actual GM run is finished.


His gear kind of reminds me when Low-Ki wrestled in a button down shirt, slacks, and a tie when he was in TNA.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know why they're building it up as if Finn actually did a lot of damage. I didn't feel he was a genuine threat at any point...he lost in what, 10 minutes?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Demon vs Brock and Rollins vs Bryan, maybe?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I actually feel pain watching Angle take bumps*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Brock's new thing is to sell like he's near death for these small guys then hit 1 F5 at the end and win anyways. Makes no sense logically Lesnar can destroy Cena and Reigns and Strowman yet these smaller guys take him to the limit.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Corey Graves is awesome at commentary. haha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Irish jig dancing with Hornswoggle.


While throwing Lucky Charms to the audience and scattering paper 4 leaf clovers everywhere he walks?

Geez, after typing that...I'm finally, as an Irishman, offended by my own stereotype. Guess I'll have to go drink myself into a stupor.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

To bad Becky wasn't on Raw

Interaction between Her & Finn


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Demon vs Brock and Rollins vs Bryan, maybe?


Nawh, Rollins beats Brock and then Roman comes out and he and Seth hug it out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who did Angle pissed off backstage?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Hornswaggle VS Brock in a steel cage please!!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Brock's new thing is to sell like he's near death for these small guys then hit 1 F5 at the end and win anyways. Makes no sense logically Lesnar can destroy Cena and Reigns and Strowman yet these smaller guys take him to the limit.


They are nerfing him to bring him down to Rollins's level.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's nice to see somebody selling the next day after a match, so often people forget to do that.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Finn retiring?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

someone get me a garbage can, i'm going to puke


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn actually being serious for a change.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Brock's new thing is to sell like he's near death for these small guys then hit 1 F5 at the end and win anyways. Makes no sense logically Lesnar can destroy Cena and Reigns and Strowman yet these smaller guys take him to the limit.


Because technique over strength.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> His gear kind of reminds me when Low-Ki wrestled in a button down shirt, slacks, and a tie when he was in TNA.


At least Low Ki's gear made sense, he was going for a Hitman type of look. Also Low Ki's suit gear looked better, with the tie and gloves and shirt tucked in, Corbin's just looks messy, a baggy dress shirt untucked with the sleeves rolled up.

And Corbin's gear really has no point, he's not GM anymore, he's not going for a Hitman look like Low Ki was, so why's he still wearing the shit?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm who is going to come want trouble with Finn? Drew?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Because technique over strength.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Problem is with that logic is that Lesnar, in addition of being the strongest, is also the guy with the most technique.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Jesus this guy is so cringy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nawh, Rollins beats Brock and then Roman comes out and he and Seth hug it out.


Not gonna lie, that would be pretty emotional.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Brock's new thing is to sell like he's near death for these small guys then hit 1 F5 at the end and win anyways. Makes no sense logically Lesnar can destroy Cena and Reigns and Strowman yet these smaller guys take him to the limit.


Lesnar is venerable to speed, been the story they have been telling for years. It was Goldberg's speed of thought which beat Lesnar and reigns quick start at Summerslam nearly caught him out


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

yesssss beat this vanilla midget again!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Problem is with that logic is that Lesnar, in addition of being the strongest, is also the guy with the most technique.


Because of UFC/Having a MMA background?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Your 4 foot 2 Finn, I love you, but you cant hold your head high


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

oh fuck off Finn. I like you but you're massaging our balls here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look it's Bend Over Bobby lol.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Does Finn Balor wear lipstick???


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Title or no title, Lashley is a joke


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> yesssss beat this vanilla midget again!!


You love Vanilla vs Midget matches am i right

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha I’m loving Bob and Lio to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow Brock suplexed Finn all the way to the Intercontinental picture.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nothing but crickets for Lashley :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This stupid Lio Rush, ffs.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

So now we are suppose to find a guy cool because he lost, and he is actually happy and proud of it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I really want a Big Bob and Finn story. That way I only have to change channel once instead of twice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finn sounds like he took a pounding... and I am not talking about the match >


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Balor lost his smile, perhaps?

:evans at Rush calling someone else a twerp.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley! Lashley! Lashley!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Haha I’m loving Bob and Lio to be honest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lio is goat.
Cant understand he hate he is getting here.
Does his job perfectly.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha Bob elevated his ass there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Because of UFC/Having a MMA background?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Division One All American, plus UFC Champion. So yeah.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They letting the curse words fly tonight, getting more sexed up scenes with the women, women interacting with men, going with the crowd favorites. Maybe they were serious about a new direction.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Finn sounds like he took a pounding... and I am not talking about the match >


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Renee Young sounds like that girl who tries to break up a schoolyard fight.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for playing Finn :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Not gonna lie, that would be pretty emotional.


I think the fact that it's so predictable kind of spoils it for me, entirely.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought KO was gonna come out there.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> yesssss beat this vanilla midget again!!




Either you have some kind of sexual fetish for big men, or else you were beaten up by smaller guys in the playground. Either way, grow the fuck up with your “vanilla midget” shite.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Dean getting manhandled by Nia already makes this the best RAW of 2019 so far...


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Finn Balor seems lighter than James Ellsworth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Balor beating Lashley for the IC title then.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Not gonna lie, I thought KO was gonna come out there.


Would of been a million times better then getting Lashley


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I love Lilo Rush as Lashley's mouthpiece. When he starts that "LASHLEY" chant I can see people in the crowd getting upset.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin opening the 2nd hour, now Lashley, and you wonder why the ratings drop like a sack of potatoes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm the only women available for Ronda are Bayley, Ruby, Alicia, Nikki Cross, and Lacey Evans. Ruby seems the only good match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even with Lio, Bend Over Bobby is still boring as hell.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

They are revisiting every storyline they didnt let it end 1 or 2 months ago.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Well glad that was faster than a McDonald's drive thru visit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Guess that settles it: Finn will end his championship drought by unseating LASH-LEY for the IC Title, which will free up Bobby to finally get a crack at Brock.

:mase at WWE's swipe towards Maroon 5, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I think the fact that it's so predictable kind of spoils it for me, entirely.


Naw dude. Even with the predictably, that would be an awesome scene to see.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Hmm the only women available for Ronda are Bayley, Ruby, Alicia, Nikki Cross, and Lacey Evans. Ruby seems the only good match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I imagine Ruby's probs in a qualifying match tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090071907976634368


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> I imagine Ruby's probs in a qualifying match tonight



Liv and Sarah are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WWE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Maroon 5 lol!!!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> They letting the curse words fly tonight, getting more sexed up scenes with the women, women interacting with men, going with the crowd favorites. Maybe they were serious about a new direction.


Now put the women in the hot tub again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Lio is goat.
> Cant understand he hate he is getting here.
> Does his job perfectly.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


It's because Lio has a rep for no-selling ridiculously damaging spots. Although he's a spot monkey, he's nevertheless really fun to watch and could easily make for a great CW Champion now that he's showing how much fun he is on the mic.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"the most social show on TV" :aries2 

WWE geeks itself constantly :ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf why did they separate the Revival last night to bring them back together tonight? To job to king of the jobbers Hawkins? If so I love that I predicted this shit before Hawkins even got involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Major Brothers reunited. Can't stand either of them, but hoping they beat The Revival.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ryder still outpops half the roster in 2019 lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Festus in the flashback :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

talk about a 10 year challenge...........they lost.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Zack, lay off the tanner, you look orange :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Has Zach Ryder always been spelt with an "H"? I thought it was "Zack"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Revival about to lose to two jobbers who haven't teamed together for over 10 years.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Naw dude. Even with the predictably, that would be an awesome scene to see.


Eh, I'm just not that into a match and outcome I've seen coming since November.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would laugh my ass off if Hawkins finally breaks the streak


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Wtf why did they separate the Revival last night to bring them back together tonight? To job to king of the jobbers Hawkins? If so I love that I predicted this shit before Hawkins even got involved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I guess they wanted Roode and Gable to win and knew the fans would go mad if they beat the Revival again, so WWE said “Hmm, what if we beat only ONE of the Revival? THAT’S GENIUS DAMMIT BOOK IT!!!!”


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

revival about to end curt hawkins' losing streak :heston


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Wtf why did they separate the Revival last night to bring them back together tonight? To job to king of the jobbers Hawkins? If so I love that I predicted this shit before Hawkins even got involved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The match last night & the fact that Dash wasn't at ringside kinda worried me but glad they're together and everything's fine.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Job the revival out and send them packing to jabroni-ville known as AEW


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Has Zach Ryder always been spelt with an "H"? I thought it was "Zack"


It is "Zack".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s Hawkins finisher? A spear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Revival loses here......


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Has Zach Ryder always been spelt with an "H"? I thought it was "Zack"


It is Zack they messed up. The Titantron said Zack


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey has a point, Zach should have asked Hawkins to team up earllier, that way he would have appeared on tv more often :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> It is "Zack".


Okay so I wasn't tripping



RollinsHardyStyles said:


> It is Zack they messed up. The Titantron said Zack


Yeah I was confused for a second.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Revival about to lose to two jobbers who haven't teamed together for over 10 years.


They reunited briefly in 2011.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

bradatar said:


> What’s Hawkins finisher? A spear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's him laying down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the revival really need to leave for AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Curt Hawkins take an old Bret Hart singlet and recolor it orange and blue?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn was gunning for ya Hawkins. Try Ascension next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> Ryder still outpops half the roster in 2019 lol


Makes me think of Ryder winning the IC title at WM32, in that ladder match. That was probably the biggest pop of the night, yet he lost the title the next night on RAW to the Miz, smh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look, it's Daniel and his new beardy friend :lol


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

its crazy how that flashblack looked like the other day. HD in 2008 compared to now is the same but you compare 2008 to 1998 and it looks like the stone ages


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Charly's traps lookin huge


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Eh, not liking Rowan with Bryan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Bryan's 1st appearance on Raw since November 2017 :wow


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Imagine being a kid and getting told WWE is coming and you get so hype...and No Fucking Way Jose shows up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Why do they show these stupid videos


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Charly's traps lookin huge


Holy shit! She been working out?!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

bradatar said:


> Imagine being a kid and getting told WWE is coming and you get so hype...and No Fucking Way Jose shows up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like been told you get to fuck a Diva.... and then Nia shows up.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

WoWoWoKID said:


> its crazy how that flashblack looked like the other day. HD in 2008 compared to now is the same but you compare 2008 to 1998 and it looks like the stone ages


Because they barely changed their production value. Even the early 2000's looked like the stone ages compared to 2008-2009.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

o lord, it's boring one trick pony Elias


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Paul12907 said:


> It's like been told you get to fuck a Diva.... and then Nia shows up.




Fuck.. offing yourself is the only right thing to do next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Imagine being a kid and getting told WWE is coming and you get so hype...and No Fucking Way Jose shows up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahhaha so fucking right


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Holy shit! She been working out?!


She's big into fitness and working out. She even went to a body building thing with Dana Brooke a while back.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Paul12907 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine being a kid and getting told WWE is coming and you get so hype...and No Fucking Way Jose shows up
> ...


Nia has a better face to look at than Tamina. Depends if you want an extra 30kg or not


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Daniel Bryan's 1st appearance on Raw since November 2017 :wow


Didn't he appeared in RAW 25?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Fickle


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Let's Go Hawkins!" chant 

Really hoping that him and Ryder ultimately break Curt's losing streak by defeating The Revival, since Dash and Dawson are dead in the water, have no foreseeable light at the end of the tunnel, and are (understandably) rumored to want to join AEW.



Joseph92 said:


> His gear kind of reminds me when Low-Ki wrestled in a button down shirt, slacks, and a tie when he was in TNA.


Funnily enough, that was a Hitman 47 cosplay that he also used for a bit in Japan. Ki made it work because he looks a bit like 47 and is lethal at what he does like 47.

Corbin just looks like a geek who is still thirsty as hell for some semblance of power. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

69 days away...nice.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

same thing over and over again. Elias is a sideshow.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Elias turn back heel last night? I forget 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias.

:bjpenn


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I miss JoJo announcing


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really hate the "Did you know Fact" All Lies


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I walk with Elias


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do we need this same exact fucking segment every damn week? god damn are these ever gonna end? He's a fucking jobber, i don't need to see his guitar skills inside a fucking wrestling ring. And his stupid "Who wants to walk with Elias" is just over cause these idiots like chanting shit, he himself is not over at all once the bell rings.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I miss JoJo announcing


She still trapped at the Bray Wyatt compound?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias back to being a heel :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How are people not bored of Elias yet? [emoji42] same thing every single week


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Elias segments need to go


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

when did Elias turn back heel?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He’s not expecting these cheers lol wonder if he goes off script 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if Elias is turning heel again, what was the point of his face run? :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL WTF AGAIN


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DOUBLE JJJJJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Because they barely changed their production value. Even the early 2000's looked like the stone ages compared to 2008-2009.


Yeah your definitely right. its crazy in general how different the early 2000s were compared to the late 2000s - felt like a couple of decade skips


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Elias is finally back. :mark

And...so is Double J again.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

So he is heel again without any directions? Just like that.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL. He's heel again. But the dude gets heat. No big issues with this.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Puts phone on silent.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KING OF SONG STYLE, BAYBAY :trips9

:WOO at the "OHH WALK WITH ELIAS" chant and Wayne's World "WE'RE NOT WORTHY!" chant.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They turned him heel so he could be in a feud with Jeff Jarrett? Really?

What a load of garbage.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Double J again? :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

double J back :maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Slap Nuts” :yes


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

He's over why go heel again... come on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SLAPNUTS.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha road Dogg hahahahahahahahhaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I unironically find Double J constantly interrupting Elias great TV.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Road Dogg :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, this second hour is going off a cliff


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is a this a legends beat up Elias segment?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Road Dogg here to ruin RAW's booking too?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Do we need this same exact fucking segment every damn week? god damn are these ever gonna end? He's a fucking jobber, i don't need to see his guitar skills inside a fucking wrestling ring. And his stupid "Who wants to walk with Elias" is just over cause these idiots like chanting shit, he himself is not over at all once the bell rings.


He consistently gets the crowd engaged. Face or heel.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Road Dogg? wtf is going on..LOL this show has gone completely off the rails.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dumb ass Road Dogg.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Road Dogg? Attitude Era Midcard back baby :mark::mark::mark:

Where's D'Lo Brown at :kobelol


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

OTRSCentral is having a stroke


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Time has not been kind to RoadDog


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

oh my god!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

So Elias is heel again? Guess he’s getting the big show treatment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee didn't know the words :HA :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What in the fuck is going on can Braun come kill everyone or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

That Becky shirt


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DX member tells the crowd this is a family show fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is happening right now...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was surprised at how fat Jarrett is, but damn Road Dogg is looking like a whale.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee is totally worthless


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Road Dogg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Remembering this song from my adolscence.

:mj2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wearing a Becky t-shirt!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I wanna square dance to some Garth Brooks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ who the fuck wrote this shit.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jericho must be fuming at Road Dogg's gut


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAH RENEE PROVING WHITE GIRLS CANT DANCE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These new writers have gone off the deep end this has other shitty promotion written all over it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST, DOUBLE J GOT HIS ROADIE BACK FOR AN ENCORE :done



bradatar said:


> Did Elias turn back heel last night? I forget
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like it.  Utterly moronic that they did too, considering he could've easily thrived as a snarky face a la Becky.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Big Draco Headliner said:


> I was surprised at how fat Jarrett is, but damn Road Dogg is looking like a whale.


He (Jarrett) was AAA world champion last year as well :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Double J destroyed.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Another guitar shot!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jarrett getting those pops :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess HHH ain't coming out to rescue his boys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I do like that the commentators have wrestlers they like and dislike versus a strict allegiance to heels and faces.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG Renee's dancing was so embarrassing :lmao


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Paul12907 said:


> That Becky shirt


I didn't know they made 'em in 3XL. I gotta get me one now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I enjoyed Elias kicking the ass of Road Dogg after the way he has buried the IIconics


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was jokes :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dana's eating the pin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee's dancing.

:deandre


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The weight in Dana’s face fluctuates so much she looks different every couple months they put her on tv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Look at JJ go! Moves better than half the roster!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Natty and Dana Brooke vs Riott Squad? Hmmm wonder what the outcome of that match is going to be :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Women's tag division is a trainwreck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Double J bout to beat Elias at Mania


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dana got botox bruh


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> OMG Renee's dancing was so embarrassing :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> The weight in Dana’s face fluctuates so much she looks different every couple months they put her on tv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maybe that’s why they keep flip flopping her from face to heel to face to heel. WWE think she’s two different people


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ya'll know how much I love my walk with Elias every monday night. But a walk with heel Elias is like extra frosting on the cake.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

We heard the song, Graves was pretty funny then.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Not gonna lie, I enjoyed Elias kicking the ass of Road Dogg after *the way he has buried the IIconics*


?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090078743404503040


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Dana got botox bruh




Those lips come out like Pinocchio’s nose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Maybe that’s why they keep flip flopping her from face to heel to face to heel. WWE think she’s two different people




Haha that made me laugh. I forget she’s employed all time. The writers prob do too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Man those women tag titles are gonna give us some bullshit matches and storylines


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jeff Jarrett ->>>>> Seth Rollins


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if Ronda is main eventing or second to last segment


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Dana! She's actually one of my favourites, took an immediate liking to her since she debuted on NXT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now Dana fucking Brooke at the top of the second hour :lmao. Seriously, it's like they decided to put all the shitty segments in hour two.

Dana getting pinned incoming


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please tell me someone made a gif of Renee's terrible dancing I missed it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MOJO!!!!! WOOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

JJ is still in wrestling shape, clearly going to get one over Elias at some point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For a second, Mojo looked like Punk to me. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

pray for Mojo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

mattheel said:


> ?


Road Dogg is SD's head of creative


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mojo getting a character and bout to show y’all he’s a star fuck yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good promo for Mojo, though wish they'd try with someone else.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Love Mojo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Natty and Dana Brooke vs Riott Squad? Hmmm wonder what the outcome of that match is going to be :lol


Probably ends in a no contest after Dana botches a move and breaks Liv's neck.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> Road Dogg is SD's head of creative


 "Creative"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mojo can talk and is good on the mic, to bad he's pretty shit in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> The weight in Dana’s face fluctuates so much she looks different every couple months they put her on tv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol she really does, looks different every month


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice promo by Mojo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

100% guarantee this thing with Mojo goes nowhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They do seem to be trying to get more people involved. Everyone having some sort of story is the way it should always be.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope when Mojo shows us who he really is he begins by telling us he now goes by a name that doesn't make him sound like a gay pornstar.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> OMG Renee's dancing was so embarrassing :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090078432476651520


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Haha that made me laugh. I forget she’s employed all time. The writers prob do too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could have sworn i saw her on pornhub last night. Going by the name Brookee Daniels.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> I wonder if Ronda is main eventing or second to last segment


Rollins/Bryan/Lesnar are most likely last.

I wonder who Rousey will face. I'm thinking some funny business is up.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Mojo can talk and good on the mic, to bad he's pretty shit in the ring.




He can be a decent brawler/powerhouse. Dude is strong as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I expected him to smash the mirror, since he was wearing one glove


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Women's tag division is a trainwreck.


Who are the tag teams you have the bracket?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great Mojo getting yet another repackage, spoiler it will fail miserably again.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

For God's sake push Mojo as a heel FUCKIN FINALLY


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090078432476651520


:mj4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soo Mojo is facing Cena at mania now? K


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Road Dogg is SD's head of creative


Oh. So not really actively burying them but passively burying them by not putting them on tv?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Awareness said:


> I hope when Mojo shows us who he really is he begins by telling us he now goes by a name that doesn't make him sound like a gay pornstar.




“Rowdy Ronda Rousey” is the ultimate pornstar name


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TAFKA Mojo Rawley: "You thought Mojo Rawley was a loser! So meet the true me! Dean Mutahdi!"

Fans:










TAFKA Mojo Rawley:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv getting a win.

:trips8


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mojo and Mojo to win the women's tag titles?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm Fast Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, I'm Hype!!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Himiko said:


> “Rowdy Ronda Rousey” is the ultimate pornstar name


Man the movies titles they could come up with thanks to a name like that


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Worst match of all time. At least it was short.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shocking outcome there :eyeroll


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Riott Squad actually won a match!

:yay


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Trophies said:


> 100% guarantee this thing with Mojo goes nowhere.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

mattheel said:


> Oh. So not really actively burying them but passively burying them by not putting them on tv?


Which they deserve because they can't wrestle.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Don't hurt Liv's perfect peach Natty!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natalya got pinned, color me surprised


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good the Riott Squad get a win at least


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Rollins/Bryan/Lesnar are most likely last.
> 
> I wonder who Rousey will face. I'm thinking some funny business is up.


There you go. Up next.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

jobbed out in seconds in the Women's Rumble, Qualify easily for the tag title chamber match, great consistency there.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

NXT Only said:


> Rollins/Bryan/Lesnar are most likely last.
> 
> I wonder who Rousey will face. I'm thinking some funny business is up.


My guess it's Bayley


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

She lost from a roll up.
She looked visibly confused afterwards


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if Lacey Evans will come out to answer Ronda's challenge.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If the Riott squad do eventually win the tag titles, one of them should be Ruby. Not Sarah and Liv. But I’m guessing they might do the freebird rule deal


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm wonder who this will be. Bayley makes the most sense of available women..but also doesn’t really make sense. Could be a call up/debut match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if Lacey Evans will come out to answer Ronda's challenge.


Would much rather see Lacey Evans come out then Bayley or Alicia Fox or something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Mojo to interrupt the Strowman vs McIntyre match and attack Strowman to make a name for himself? But i mean they're just setting him up to fail once again cause i don't see any scenario in any reality where Mojo would have a shot in hell of beating Strowman.

I don't see anything else Mojo could do tonight, he sure as hell aint getting involved in the main event, he aint challenging Ronda for her title, the McIntyre/Strowman match is all there is left.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Which they deserve because they can't wrestle.


At least they have charisma, something half the teams participating doesn't have :shrug


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope its that Kasey chick from the rumble last night, she was amazing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Would much rather see Lacey Evans come out then Bayley or Alicia Fox or something.


Oh, definitely.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Also Smackdown teams will be who? Gotta assume Bella’s and Iconics are locks right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop for Rousey


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So, Nostra-fucking-Meltzer, think WWE is embarrassed by the crowd tonight? :ha


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> I hope its that Kasey chick from the rumble last night, she was amazing


I thought the same thing but for Rhea Ripley. Im on board the Ripley bandwagon.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Also Smackdown teams will be who? Gotta assume Bella’s and Iconics are locks right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mandy/Sonya
IIconics
Who cares as long as it's not the bellas


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

burning down the ratings brah


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Ronda getting shit on bad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> My guess it's Bayley




Ronda still needs challengers for EC and Fastlane. My guess is Alexa or Ruby at EC and Bayley at Fastlane maybe?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda dreamed Rediggalussly big


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is shaking Ronda right now dammmnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Boo birds :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I love Becky man, but Ronda dont deserve this!!!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ronda is so boring


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah yes the Ronda Rousey Intro to Philosophy 099 Promo fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they never should have tried making RR a face


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yikes Ronda is getting roasted


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

stupid crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This isn't good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they refuse to turn Ronda heel? shes not gonna be over at all against Becky.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is hilarious hahahahahahahhahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These Becky chants :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Stutter lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda Rousey's just awful. This is your Raw Woman's Champion?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh dear the booooooo's


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Boo birds :lol


Do you blame them? She’s boring


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda's nicey nice act is so annoying.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hahaha the crowd got to her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is gonna be one of her weird promos again?

Lol, the crowd knows she is leaving, she is starting to get the Lesnar/Goldberg reaction


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ugh if this is the way the crowd are going to be for the next 2 months


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

time to turn heel Ronda


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ronda smiling and acting vulnerable and real is so much better than deathface Ronda 

She'd be a great face if they let her smile and be herself


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This Becky stuff is trash, stop sabotaging everything not related to her.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ronda is really rattled, she doesn't know how to take this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ronda's nicey nice act is so annoying.


It doesn't suits her at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The3 said:


> Who are the tag teams you have the bracket?


I don't even know. IIconics? who else?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I like Becky but i hate her fans. Ronda doesnt deserve to be booed, feel really bad for her since shes not prepared to react on the crowd.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn she ain't handling this crowd well.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

100% positive they put Rhonda out of her misery and sent Bayley out early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That awkward gap of silence. Geez.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ronda is legit getting pissed :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Why they boo Ronda?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This crowd is getting to Ronda hardcore LOL


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ooof. 

That was rough. 

And still...dont really feel like Ronda deserved that, man.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley on the mic is even worse :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The crowd just ate Ronda alive and she completely froze. That was really, really bad.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky is so over the crowd is burying her opponent before she even issues the challenge :beckylol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rousey vs Evans or Bayley?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

100% they sent Bayley out early with a mic to save this segment coz Ronda was drowning


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Bayley with the safe, Ronda was dying out there.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I know it's not going to happen but I'd be all for Bayley beating Ronda for the title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh its Bayley.... shocker leave it to WWE to do the most predictable shit.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good on Ronda for trolling them she did a great job


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They had to bring Bayley out early to save Ronda Rousey on the mic :sodone


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bayley to the rescue, lol. That was getting hard to watch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This crowd is pathetic


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bayley is a geek


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda was definitely flustered there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oof imagine how brutal it's gonna be when 80,000 people at Mania boo Ronda :/ She can barely cope with a Raw crowd booing her...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I liked Ronda smiling and being nervous :draper2

Better than Ronda being grim and more grim


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

"I am Bailey" 

-Bailey


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm enjoying this crowd's reaction to Ronda and the awkwardness of Ronda, i don't like her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Notice they're only booing Ronda, not Bayley. Took long enough but people finally realizing how terrible Ronda is.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ronda struggling with that crowd! ouch.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Damn Ronda. You have a mic. We can hear you over them. Ronda is just fine, but damn, she crashed and burned on that promo.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Good on you bayley you know who you are. Well done


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> This crowd is pathetic


Why?

She's leaving and people want another champion.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I get the love for Becky...but man they really overboard shit all over Ronda. A bit much I thought.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda gonna get the Roman Reigns treatment at Wrestlemania


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone holding the belt should be able to handle a crowd better than that. Ronda froze and didn't know what to do.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bayley sounded really awkward on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oof imagine how brutal it's gonna be when 80,000 people at Mania boo Ronda :/


Didn't think of that, but you're right. She's going to get destroyed barring a miracle.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Imagine having to bring out BAYLEY of all people to save a segment on the MIC :lmao (Sorry Bayley, but mic work has never been your strength...)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ronda leaving is now a stone cold :fact apparently :draper2

Never change internet wrestling "discussion," never change


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

And her opponent, the Raw Womens Champion, The Baddest Women on the Planet [at promos], Rowdy Ronda Rousey!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

bloc said:


> "I am Bailey"
> 
> -Bailey


*Bayley


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> Notice they're only booing Ronda, not Bayley. Took long enough but people finally realizing how terrible Ronda is.


Ronda is actually very good but her promo skills are her weakness and she doesn't seem to enjoy the crowd heat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Bayley sounded really awkward on the mic.


She always does.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

mattheel said:


> Ooof.
> 
> That was rough.
> 
> And still...dont really feel like Ronda deserved that, man.



She got a taste of it leading up to Survivor Series and it's only going to get worse for her from here on out. Crowd is 100% behind Becky and doesn't care about anyone anything else.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TAC41 said:


> 100% positive they put Rhonda out of her misery and sent Bayley out early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah definitely, Ronda didn't even get to ask whos answering the open challenge. I don't see why they'd just have Bayley randomly come out before that other than to save Ronda from the crowd.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't wait to see Becky's Tweet burying Ronda's awkward ass promo.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Ronda gonna get the Roman Reigns treatment at Wrestlemania


I'm living for it!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did Ronda just take a stroke?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

She'll be fine getting booed at WM.
The problem is that Becky is incredibly over for winning the Rumble. If anything, she should have been given the chance to do what Seth did.
If Seth as on Smackdown, whoever is in the title picture on RAW would still get booed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince was like "GET THE FUCK OUT THERE NOW BAYLEY!!!" :Out


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If Bayley doesn't get her (admittedly great) ass kicked by Sasha once she loses to Ronda tonight, I'll be...not surprised in the least because their feud is obviously not gonna happen this century. 8*D


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda has to turn heel and just wreck shit since these fickle fans wanna be idiots.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t think I’m going to far out on a limb to say that was the worst I’ve ever seen someone in her position freeze up like that live (her position meaning a champion, on tv a lot, etc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Ronda smiling and acting vulnerable and real is so much better than deathface Ronda
> 
> She'd be a great face if they let her smile and be herself




Ummmm, this is what Ronda does 90% of the time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now I really want Ronda to win at Mania and vacate the title after it


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Bayley sounded really awkward on the mic.




Definitely wasn’t a scripted promo, that’s why. They sent her out early to save Rhonda and had to give her the back half of Rhonda’s promo at the last minute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If Bayley doesn't get her (admittedly great) ass kicked by Sasha once she loses to Ronda tonight, I'll be...not surprised in the least because their feud is obviously not gonna happen this century. 8*D


Bayley's ass is more important to Sasha than Bayley flipping out and beating the shit out of her

To be fair, Bayley's ass would be more important to me than any transgressions towards me Bayley did too


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

people are now hating on Beckys fans because of this? 

Whose fanbase are we gonna hate in a few months?

The crowd did the right thing.
And now looking how Ronda handled the situation the reaction was well deserved.
Its 2019 people hating crowds aint the fun thing to do anymore. If you have a problem go watch a show with a reactionless crowd.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> She's leaving and people want another champion.


Not even a fact she's leaving though. Just being asses for the sake of it lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Didn't think of that, but you're right. She's going to get destroyed barring a miracle.


As long as she's not cutting a pre match promo...it wont matter. Ronda isnt going to care that 80,000 people are booing her when she's wrestling. Hell...she'll probably eat that up. She was very open about emulating the heel persona when she was in the UFC.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I bet they want to insert Charlotte in the Becky v Rousey Match to take some of the heat off Rousey and put it on to Charlotte as she will lap it up rather than choke on the mic in the build up.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

sometimes hype exceeds the capability of a wrestler..kinda like James Ellsworth..crazy to say his hype is comparison with that of BECKY LYNCH. who builds these trains of false hope? Ronda is the real deal


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Actually I'm pretty sure Ronda just said fuck it and talked about Becky, hence Bayley getting told to get it back on track.
She'll either learn to stick to what's written for her or she gets a mouth piece. Sucks since she's fine being open scripted but WWE is WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda needs to be a heel. It's similar to Roman Reigns, in the past, because they won't turn her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Bayley getting the "would you be my girl" chants again. I can't remember the last time she got that, even when they were in England she didn't receive those chants. Good job, Ronda. You're so terrible you got Bayley cheered again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna see how Vince is gonna try to save Ronda between now and WM. Or, if he just abandons ship (especially if she is leaving after WM) and just throws her to the wolves. This is gonna be interesting...and probably get even uglier between now and WM.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Not even a fact she's leaving though. Just being asses for the sake of it lol


She is gonna get roasted at Mania though lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oof imagine how brutal it's gonna be when 80,000 people at Mania boo Ronda :/ She can barely cope with a Raw crowd booing her...




But think of the pop Becky will get when she taps Ronda out. Gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

So I would think the 3rd team from Raw in the women's chamber match would have to be Sasha and Bayley right?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rousey would be great as a silent heel with Heyman as her mouth piece.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Can't wait for the backstage video of an angry Ronda throwing the womens title to Vince and him shouting "Hey Asshole" after her.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hillhank said:


> So I would think the 3rd team from Raw in the women's chamber match would have to be Sasha and Bayley right?


yes but they qualify next week presumably.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mattheel said:


> As long as she's not cutting a pre match promo...it wont matter. Ronda isnt going to care that 80,000 people are booing her when she's wrestling. Hell...she'll probably eat that up. She was very open about emulating the heel persona when she was in the UFC.


I hope so for her sake. Because she just let 15,000 or so get to her during a promo. 80K while she's wrestling will be even louder. It'll be interesting.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bayley wears fake eyelashes


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Himiko said:


> But think of the pop Becky will get when she taps Ronda out. Gonna be EPIC!


carefull because Vince love the heat


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That was a prime example of why I can’t stand scripted promos. She should have had the freedom to work off that crowd and go full badass. The lines did not match reality, sometimes you have to let your talent react and trust them a little bit. That’s when greatness happens, and it’s sad it can’t happen in todays environment.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bayley getting cheered....nice.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Ronda makes Roman look like The Rock on the mic by comparison, jesus she has no idea how to handle heat,


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ronda's reactions have been on the downturn for a while, especially among smark crowds. Did you guys already forget SSeries? This was all entirely predictable with the way she's been booked relative to her charisma. And putting Becky opposite Ronda just sped things up. Wait until they have Becky and Ronda doing promo battles in the same segment. Charlotte's reactions in the Becky/Charlotte feud will look mild by comparison.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> She is gonna get roasted at Mania though lol


And it's going to be glorious


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is ass. Stop trying to get yourselves over you twats.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is only going to get worse for Ronda. Wrestling fans emulate what they see and this shows the crowd can get in Ronda’s head. This is in Arizona lol. Gonna get ugly..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“WWE’s chosen one” versus the “fan’s chosen one” is when you get trouble


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember when fans knew Goldberg and Brock were leaving and boooooed both at Mania? Perhaps some know that Ronda may leave soon and are already turning or nah? Altho no proof yet shes leaving for sure around after mania


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ew, Ronda and her awkward unconvincing offense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> She is gonna get roasted at Mania though lol


Yeah, somebody has to get it since Reigns isn't around.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

People booing Ronda. I don't like her but I thought most people do, what happened?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, that knee bar by Bayley was sick!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

That's it Bayley turn that butt to the hard camera - :vince


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I see the "new writers" didn't take over Ronda's promos lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thing is Ronda going crazy mid boos on her promo and screaming like a madwomen about how shes the most legit thing to hit the WWE would make an awesome awesome heel character to go up agaisnt Becky.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

bradatar said:


> This is only going to get worse for Ronda. Wrestling fans emulate what they see and this shows the crowd can get in Ronda’s head. This is in Arizona lol. Gonna get ugly..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imagine a crowd like Toronto, New York or Chicago :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If anything that Ronda promo, the fan's reaction and how she floundered because of it very much makes Charlotte's inclusion in the feud/match a necessity. Never mind the story they already setup to make it happens. Charlotte can revel in the boos as a heel and take all the heat and make it work. It would take a huge burden off Ronda and overall improve the dynamic and help carry the feud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Ronda getting loud boos, fans want Becky


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> People booing Ronda. I don't like her but I thought most people do, what happened?


She's feuding with Becky


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> yes but they qualify next week presumably.



I think they are trying out new talent and legitimately want to start a new era with new talent although with that being said I wouldn't be shocked with Total Divas ratings at an all time low that the Bellas win the tag titles 

You heard it from me first


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many commercials is this damn match gonna get? what is this the 3rd one?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> People booing Ronda. I don't like her but I thought most people do, what happened?


:becky2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leather Rebel said:


> People booing Ronda. I don't like her but I thought most people do, what happened?


What happened... Wrestling fans, that's what happened.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I hope so for her sake. Because she just let 15,000 or so get to her during a promo. 80K while she's wrestling will be even louder. It'll be interesting.


True. but still, we've always known that talking and mic work was ALWAYS going to be her weakness. It always has been. Im not too concerned about the athletic/performing stuff. Plus she'll have Becky with her guiding her through it. 

But at this point, they would be batshit crazy to have Ronda go over Becky.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I mean, I hate wrestling crowds, but I think they just booed Ronda to fuck with her. She acknowledged it, then looked like a deer in the headlights. I've liked Becky since her debut, but I imagine the lame ass crowd will turn on her by mid/late 2019. In today's short attention span universe, you can maybe have 3-6 months of babyface support after winning a title. 

"The person we pulled for is winning and having a title run. Fuck Vince and fuck them!"


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> carefull because Vince love the heat




Thankfully since ratings started seriously dropping, they’ve eased up on heat and are more open to giving fans what they want. Becky challenging Ronda for WM alone is proof of that, so I predict a Becky win. 

But I also know what Vince is like so I won’t be surprised if I end up being wrong lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Imagine a crowd like Toronto, New York or Chicago :lmao :lmao




Mania in Jersey lololol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Imagine a crowd like Toronto, New York or Chicago :lmao :lmao


NY/NJ... Smarkiest crowd of the year... biggest WWE event of the year... good God.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Thankfully since ratings started seriously dropping, they’ve eased up on heat and are more open to giving fans what they want. Becky challenging Ronda for WM alone is proof of that, so I predict a Becky win.
> 
> But I also know what Vince is like so I won’t be surprised if I end up being wrong lol


I would not worry about ronda if i was you but more about Charlotte.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I mean, I hate wrestling crowds, but I think they just booed Ronda to fuck with her. She acknowledged it, then looked like a deer in the headlights. I've liked Becky since her debut, but I imagine the lame ass crowd will turn on her by mid/late 2019. In today's short attention span universe, you can maybe have 3-6 months of babyface support after winning a title.
> 
> 
> 
> "The person we pulled for is winning and having a title run. Fuck Vince and fuck them!"


Bryan says HI to you.
Rondas Promo was shit and got what she deserved.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The only thing I don't like is Charlotte has been on Becky like a bad rash ever since she returned. I'd quite like to see Becky go it alone on this feud with Rousey. 

But I can also see Vince wanting Charlotte in there, especially if it will be the first real women's main event of Wrestlemania. Bet Vince still would prefer a Charlotte win deep down too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another thing, they seriously need to drop the all smileys goody persona they are doing with Ronda. It doesn't suits her and fans can smell it from a mile away.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Paul12907 said:


> Thing is Ronda going crazy mid boos on her promo and screaming like a madwomen about how shes the most legit thing to hit the WWE would make an awesome awesome heel character to go up agaisnt Becky.


Exactly, instead she froze up like a shy child being forced to speak infront of the whole school. She was flubbing her words, then laughed trying to save it by going "Haha you guys got me to stutter good on you".

Her trying to be this happy nicey nice awkward babyface is fucking horrible and not gonna work at all in a feud against Becky. 

TURN HER FUCKING HEEL AND HAVE HER ROAST THE CROWD, don't have her stand there continuing to try and be a babyface through thousands of boos.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

No matter how bad Ronda is on the mic it doesn't justify Charlotte getting shoehorned into the match

Charlotte in that match :andre :fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Sasha tonight?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

People may not remember it but most face champions people get fed up with and that included the Rock in his peak face days too. 

The only wrestler people didn't seem to get tired of as Champion was Stone COld.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Why is Becky so over suddenly anyway? Is it really the social media putdowns? I don't watch SD, so I have no idea.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> What happened... Wrestling fans, that's what happened.


I don't get this sentiment. People bitch when crowds are silent as shit, then we finally get crowds who are vocal and people still bitch lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Actually good match. I like Bayley when she goes hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a pretty decent match.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

nice finish by Ronda!!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That transition into the arm bar was crazy


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's a really good match, Bayley doing well


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> This is a pretty decent match.


Bayley is a good wrestler, too bad her character is meh


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Why is Becky so over suddenly anyway? Is it really the social media putdowns? I don't watch SD, so I have no idea.


"Suddenly" :beckylol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great showing by Bailey.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I hate good sportsmanship.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Clothesline her, Rousey!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I do feel for Ronda a little. She's like a naive child when it comes to the WWE smark crowd. She's here for the fun of it and can't understand why people would boo her for basically no reason. You would think someone would have sat her down and explained this stuff to her...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

THAT POP!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I don't get this sentiment. People bitch when crowds are silent as shit, then we finally get crowds who are vocal and people still bitch lol.


They all deserve NJPW crowds.
The bitching/moaning about crowds is getting boring.
This is a fuckin crowd let them have their fuckin fun dammit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heeeere's Becky!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pick her up and knock her on her ass Ronda ffs


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cmon ronda help her up and get that armbar back in

go heel like they want ya


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see at least Becky Lynch sells her injuries


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> I don't get this sentiment. People bitch when crowds are silent as shit, then we finally get crowds who are vocal and people still bitch lol.


Vocal to get yourself over is not what anyone wants.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BECKY BITCH!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Becky, tho.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ah, the actually baddest woman on the planet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Ronda's respectful and a good sportsman as long shes the winner, when she loses she storms off and hides trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky :mark: :mark:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Rousey starting to the Reigns crowd treatment.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

THA FUCKEN MAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The mood just changed bitches.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BECKY LYNCH IS HERE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I give 0 fucks


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Like I said, Becky not being there is the problem.
It's not that the crowd hates Ronda but that the crowd doesn't see Becky. 





If they hated Ronda, they'd boo her. They didn't.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

business just picked up


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

The Man comes around :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince to Becky backstage: “FUCKING ROAST HER BECKY.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Ronda's respectful and a good sportsman as long shes the winner, when she loses she storms off and hides trying to commit suicide.


Except that time she left Tate hanging even after she won. Ronda has proven to be a sore winner and sore loser in real life.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

If this is really a new era you need a heel talent to disrespect the crowd call then "smarks"


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is how a woman with real star power carries herself.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

There's my man!!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Fake legit girl Becky vs Fake nice girl Ronda has to be one of the WOAT feuds


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Leading to the four horsewomen anyway I figure. She beat three out of four. All that's left is Becky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not gonna lie i'm marking out like crazy right now :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

When's the last time WWE pushed two loved stars (Rollins & Becky) for big Mania matches ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Ronda's respectful and a good sportsman as long shes the winner, when she loses she storms off and hides trying to commit suicide.


Damn bruh little harsh much? Its fucking wrestling.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> The only thing I don't like is Charlotte has been on Becky like a bad rash ever since she returned. I'd quite like to see Becky go it alone on this feud with Rousey.
> 
> But I can also see Vince wanting Charlotte in there, especially if it will be the first real women's main event of Wrestlemania. Bet Vince still would prefer a Charlotte win deep down too.


Don't even mention main eventing Wrestlemania. Let's make a check list of everything Women Superstars have gotten during this "Women's Revolution"

Own PPV
Ladder Match
Elimination Chamber
Hell in a Cell 
Tag Titles 

Next their gonna wanna piss standing up too. Enough Already !!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Beat the fuck out of her Ronda


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Everybody shits on Nia, but her snuffing Becky was the best thing to ever happen for this feud. This is made for a Mania


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh boy this is like feeding Becky wounded prey. I wish Ronda had a mix this would be embarrassing ..well even more then if already is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Becky is Over like Rover!

Cottdamn!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's funny how unimposing Ronda Rousey is compared to Becky Lynch.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Becky is Ash Ketchum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda getting styled on


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This would mean a lot more if we didn't see Becky tap out last night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, not more Ronda mic time.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda looks like a little child who’s gotten in trouble with their parents and are close to tears


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They might as well turn Ronda full heel now. I'm not one to overreact and to say something like that, but this is a different situation.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

KICK HER ASS BECKY. :mark


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Fake tough girl Becky vs sore loser Ronda....oh joy. Becky has zero credibility after tapping out


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody had Charlotte vs Ronda penciled in for Wrestlemania last year...so glad Becky made the turn. :mark


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rousey is trash on the mic. Seems completely fake the entire time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why so much heat for Rousey?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

You're so unconvincing Ronda.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit RIP Ronda - killed by the fierce crowd of Arizona 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn it Becky has Donald Trump level orange tanning...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

They are crushing her 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

SHE SAID THE K WORD!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda is speaking too fast now.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit. Ronda is doing not terrible here. 

But still. The Man abides.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ronda is trash


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is great! Never would have guessed I would be this into women's wrestling


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Ronda is owning Becky on the mic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rhonda is so fucking cringe now.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kill her Ronda!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That was a slick transition from the top rope into the armbar.

:drose at how Becky's momentum has no sign of slowing down in the least. Never thought she would ever have anything more red-hot than her hair, but I love being wrong in this instance.



deepelemblues said:


> Bayley's ass is more important to Sasha than Bayley flipping out and beating the shit out of her
> 
> To be fair, Bayley's ass would be more important to me than any transgressions towards me Bayley did too


Fair point. :datass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where has this RR been. This is how she always should have been.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit I cant fucking wait.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronda vs The Man :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda sounded like she was about to break down and cry while cutting that promo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gotta throw it back too UFC. Sigh.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

haha isn't kill one of vinces retardly banned words?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah rousey was cutting a heel af promo there and it was good... now i dont know what she's cutting

the cheese maybe


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lol oh rhonnie


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Holy shit, Becky got a good promo out of Rhonda.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

What a perfect example of why smark crowds are shit


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

When is Becky going to say that she's going to break her face faster than she can say Holly Holm?

It HAS TO HAPPEN.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was actually a good promo by Ronda if the crowd just let her get it out without the boo's :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop for backstage Seth.

:banderas


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm sick of even thinking bout the real possibility of these two main event of wrestlemania.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ronda did better there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

We will know if Braun is in the dog house depending on how this match is booked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Half of Ronda's promo made no sense, Becky has more than enough time to heal her knee before Mania, it's 2 months away :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone can't fucking wait. WM can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ronda Rousey just made Becky her bitch sorry


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kill Kill Kill!!!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> People may not remember it but most face champions people get fed up with and that included the Rock in his peak face days too.
> 
> The only wrestler people didn't seem to get tired of as Champion was Stone COld.


Fans were mad at rock cuz they knew he was going to leave. Had nothing to do with their getting fed up with him


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr. Wrestling X said:


> Ronda is owning Becky on the mic


Um. No. Ronda is completely fake and forced on the mic.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

FEUD IS STARTING OFF RIGHT


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Household name? I never heard of this girl til Mania 31.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fucking great promos there. Just two bad asses ripping at each other. How it should be.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

HAHAHHA THE MAN GETTING OWNED 

FUCKING RONDA ROUSEY MADE THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS SHUT THE FUCK UP

HAHAHAHAHAH DUMBASS SMILE ON HER FACE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody going to call Becky out for no selling her opponents promo, or is that only a Cena thing? Like not saying cower, but definitely play into it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that was cool "Make the right choice."

:banderas


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully they let Ronda cut her own promos again like she did there.
It's insulting they're handicapping her.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can Braun please go away ?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Please keep Charlotte out of this. I swear.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

braun has the voice of Hulk hogan


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

****** ass crowd ruined it. Should have waited a week.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Half of Ronda's promo made no sense, Becky has more than enough time to heal her knee before Mania, it's 2 months away :lol


Hum you know a knee injury can last for a very long time


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Wow, that was cool "Make the right choice."
> 
> :banderas


Braun with the respect towards Seth :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Household name? I never heard of this girl til Mania 31.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You lived a very sheltered existence then.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Isn't saying stuff like "kill" on the WWE banned words list or whatever?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

If she "owned the ring" in UFC she wouldn't be making a fool of herself pretending to be a professional wrestler in the WWE. Go back and take your title from Amanda Nunes.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> Please keep Charlotte out of this. I swear.


Lynch-Rousey and Asuka-Flair is best for business


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Damn bruh little harsh much? Its fucking wrestling.


Just can't stand Ronda's good sportsmanship act in WWE, shaking opponents hands, when in UFC she was nothing but disrespectful and couldn't handle losing and went into hiding.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess we are supposed to forget about how Holm and Nunes pushed her shit in...ok.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

All the virgins in the crowd booing Ronda just made her even more angry and give a more powerful promo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY SHIT that Becky/Rousey exchange was great stuff, if WWE adds Charlotte I will be LIVID


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> If she "owned the ring" in UFC she wouldn't be making a fool of herself pretending to be a professional wrestler in the WWE. Go back and take your title from Amanda Nunes.


What, this is weird thing to needle about. It would be like needling at Becky for claiming she's the man or has a chance against Ronda


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Anybody going to call Becky out for no selling her opponents promo, or is that only a Cena thing? Like not saying cower, but definitely play into it.


She has immunity I think.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Fucking smarks gonna ruin the build. This can be fucking greatness and they're not letting these ladies work.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the desperation to cut becky down some people here got is exactly the same as the desperation to cut rollins down 

just as effective too - not at all :Rollins :beckylol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

If you watched This Week on Cultaholic, you'd realise that they literally are the same age, Becky being older by 2/3 days.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Good promos from both women. This is feeling personal, I'm actually hyped, and I didn't think I'd be.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ronda's discrepancy in promos is really strange. She comes out and is a stuttering buffoon before her match, and then after it delivers the best promo of her career.

My guess is her first promo was off the cuff, while her second one was rehearsed.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Just can't stand Ronda's good sportsmanship act in WWE, shaking opponents hands, when in UFC she was nothing but disrespectful and couldn't handle losing and went into hiding.


I want to see her go back to the UFC one more time so I can see her get her ass kicked.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Just can't stand Ronda's good sportsmanship act in WWE, shaking opponents hands, when in UFC she was nothing but disrespectful and couldn't handle losing and went into hiding.


You a pathetic excuse for a man. This fake wrestling shit got you bringing up personal stuff she went through.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ronda gathered her composure and did a pretty fire promo there considering she'd been being booed out of the building.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Switchblade Club said:


> I want to see her go back to the UFC one more time so I can see her get her ass kicked.


Youre going to see her get her ass kicked in WWE, don't worry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that kid's reaction in the MAW video :lol


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

After this segment it should be clear to keep Charlotte out of this match.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

They need to let Becky go all out so she can annihilate Ronda on the mic. She could easily bring up how Ronda got her ass kicked twice and ran with her tail between her legs, while Becky's been down and has only gotten better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe Ronda can kill Becky, I don't believe Becky can really harm Ronda :shrug


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

This was a good promo from both girls and nobody got killed on the mike. Holly hell this is going to be a fun build towards WM, just please keep Charlotte out of this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Make :braun and Make-A-Wish kid tag champs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Course WWE gotta record and show the entire world what great people they are.....why did we need to see that? we didn't but WWE can't help themselves but taking that and using it to make themselves look good.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disputed said:


> roblewis87 said:
> 
> 
> > Please keep Charlotte out of this. I swear.
> ...


 horse women coming for all wwes belts


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Just can't stand Ronda's good sportsmanship act in WWE, shaking opponents hands, when in UFC she was nothing but disrespectful and couldn't handle losing and went into hiding.


But again it's wrestling. And she was rude to all of 3 opponents and only one was unjustified. Miesha Tate who she was in a legitimate we don't like each other situation. Bethe Corrier who mocked her dead father. Holm was the outlier. 

Even if she was a total bitch 100% it's pro wrestling, that reason for not liking her wrestling character is wonky as the folk who go "Lesnar/Ronda are real fighters so they can't lose wrestling matches". 

But hey we all got our perspectives lol


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Joe Moore said:


> After this segment it should be clear to keep Charlotte out of this match.



I think they should and will do Asuka and Charlotte part 2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The good news is that they need someone to get into the feud on the SD title so it's going to be titty flair.
She'll be busy with that and let Ronda and Becky go at each other thankfully.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> good to see at least Becky Lynch sells her injuries




Don’t think she’s selling TBH. Even after the camera was off and the arena was dark she hobbled all the way back up the ramp. I think she might be legit injured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> Fucking smarks gonna ruin the build. This can be fucking greatness and they're not letting these ladies work.


Crazy how they had no problem with Becky getting the superman victory last night. Also, no problem with losing the title match then entering Rumble anyway. Same thing got "bullshit" chants when Roman did a few years back.

Smarks gon smark I guess.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Course WWE gotta record and show the entire world what great people they are.....why did we need to see that? we didn't but WWE can't help themselves but taking that and using it to make themselves look good.


that's some bitter brew you're drinkin there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> She has immunity I think.


I know lol. Just think her being angry or showing she wanted to go could've been more effective than smirking her off. But mind games I guess idk.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ah Braun squeezing invisible nuts and then pulling them down again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With Becky now on RAW I wonder if Alexa moves to SD now.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This’ll be boring


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Waiting for Dolph to interfere here


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> the desperation to cut becky down some people here got is exactly the same as the desperation to cut rollins down
> 
> just as effective too - not at all :Rollins :beckylol


The desperation of the antis here is always so pitiful and hilarious 










The crowd's investment in this is what makes the program so money and so hot, and listen to these handful of geeks crying about it. :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Just give us Seth and Brock now :mark

It's been a pretty solid Raw


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh wow we finally get drew and braun one on one... months after it shouldve happened and with no proper build that they had the opportunity to do but didnt


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

I have to laugh at the idiots claiming Becky no selling Ronda's promo when in reality if someone threatens to kill you to their face they aren't tough.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Honestly, I can't help but feel that the crowds are giving Ronda a bad rap. Her promos, with the exception of the last one, have generally sucked, but she's delivered in the ring far better than anyone else in her position would have, and she's been working a full (or at least semi-full) schedule, which is more than anyone can say about Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Ronda gathered her composure and did a pretty fire promo there considering she'd been being booed out of the building.


At least you're one of the few to see this. Becky was owning her shit and when Ronda asked for the mic, for the rebuttal, I was like "Pls, god no, don't do it.".. But Ronda actually held her own and did good.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Becky Ronda segment was amazing. Has me so pumped for WM!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> With Becky now on RAW I wonder if Alexa moves to SD now.


dont think shes on raw this is more of the same occasionally SD people will show up on raw theyve been doing


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

RamPaige said:


> If she "owned the ring" in UFC she wouldn't be making a fool of herself pretending to be a professional wrestler in the WWE. Go back and take your title from Amanda Nunes.


Love Becky Lynch, and I want her to win at Mania clean over Ronda.

But everything Ronda said was right. She was a household name while Lynch was merely a footnote only noticed by NXT fans. She DID put women's UFC on the map in a sport taken more seriously than WWE every will be, etc.

Ronda headlined PPVs helped with record buys etc. If it was a legit combat fight Ronda could likely literally kill Becky if she wanted too. lol.

The Ronda hate is getting ridiculous. When wrestling fans act like this it makes the brand look like an embarrassment and it makes pro wrestling look almost cult-ish in nature. It's pretty pathetic if you think about it.

It's gonna be really funny if/when Ronda turn's heel and the crowd/smarks change their narrative and all of a sudden people talk about how Ronda's "improve."


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> people are now hating on Beckys fans because of this? [emoji1787]
> 
> Whose fanbase are we gonna hate in a few months?
> 
> ...


A lot of the same crowd watched the rumble yesterday. Also may have watched takeover. Looking at the front row pretty much the same faces who come to most ppv's so I would expect the fans are more hardcore types that have been coming to the ppv's the last few years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Imagine if Rollins challenges both Lesnar and Bryan for a winner takes all match at Mania and that leads to them unifying the titles and getting rid of the Universal title?

Don't really see it happening, tho.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I really hope Seth chooses DB....even though I'm not a fan of Bryan, Seth will be able to get a much better match out of him than Brock's lazy butt. Let McIntyre or Strowman fight Brock. It's not like vince is gonna take the stupid title off of him anyway.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT Only said:


> You a pathetic excuse for a man. This fake wrestling shit got you bringing up personal stuff she went through.


Oh stfu, she was sore loser, she acted like a fucking baby when she lost, i don't got respect for fighters and people like that. You acting like i brought up an eating disorder or something she had, she ran away cause she couldn't handle losing.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> the desperation to cut becky down some people here got is exactly the same as the desperation to cut rollins down
> 
> just as effective too - not at all :Rollins :beckylol


It's fake. People can like who they want and not like who they want


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ronda's discrepancy in promos is really strange. She comes out and is a stuttering buffoon before her match, and then after it delivers the best promo of her career.
> 
> My guess is her first promo was off the cuff, while her second one was rehearsed.


Why the hell would the first promo be off the cuff and the second not. I don't see any point in that. I think she just get nervous talking in public (most people who are not great at cutting promos have some sort of performance anxiety). That coupled with the boos made her even more nervous. But after an intense match, she probably got a lot of the nerves out.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stalingrad9 said:


> It's fake. People can like who they want and not like who they want


desper8 m8


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> Crazy how they had no problem with Becky getting the superman victory last night. Also, no problem with losing the title match then entering Rumble anyway. Same thing got "bullshit" chants when Roman did a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> Smarks gon smark I guess.


There is a difference between getting superman booking one night and getting superman booking consistently.
There is a difference giving what the fans want and not hearing and doing what the fans want.

Use your brain people.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sincere said:


> The desperation of the antis here is always so pitiful and hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those saying the fans are ruining this feud are retarded, the fans are whats making the feud so hot.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

melkam647 said:


> Why the hell would the first promo be off the cuff and the second not. I don't see any point in that. I think she just get nervous talking in public (most people who are not great at cutting promos have some sort of performance anxiety). That coupled with the boos made her even more nervous. But after an intense match, she probably got a lot of the nerves out.


Because the second promo was important and the first promo was just filler to get to the match


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how did becky get superman booking last night she sold her knee very well


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's go ahead and fast forward this one


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WindPhoenix said:


> I have to laugh at the idiots claiming Becky no selling Ronda's promo when in reality if someone threatens to kill you to their face they aren't tough.


I'm just saying that her smirking through the entirety of it, undercut it for me. I mean in kayfabe they have beef and Becky wants to get her hands on her and prove she's the Man not Ronda. Makes little sense in kayfabe for her to smirk off Ronda down playing her career and talking about how she could kill her. Becky mouthing back shit talk would've worked better for me.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Stalingrad9 said:


> It's fake. People can like who they want and not like who they want


Never said they couldn't. :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Too much Corbin on this show for my liking :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some people should just let this play out. I don't give two shits about Becky Lynch, but the crowd sure does and it is very nice to have a upward-trending angle headed into Mania. As a viewer, I'll always take that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> It's fake. People can like who they want and not like who they want


Except for Becky, if you don't like her you are wrong and you don't like good things and shit like that :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Nolo King is there again. :done


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

melkam647 said:


> Why the hell would the first promo be off the cuff and the second not. I don't see any point in that. I think she just get nervous talking in public (most people who are not great at cutting promos have some sort of performance anxiety). That coupled with the boos made her even more nervous. But after an intense match, she probably got a lot of the nerves out.


Nah. That second promo was put together long beforehand.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Baron Corbin is the new 2015 Kane.
Interfering too much.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sincere said:


> Never said they couldn't. :shrug


I didn't quote you I think


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Too much Corbin on this show for my liking :lol


Until Braun owned him I was wondering why Corbin was getting such a big push.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Except for Becky, if you don't like her you are wrong and you don't like good things and shit like that :lmao


I'm pretty sure you're being sarcastic lol and you're absolutely right.

Especially for me it's troubling, I like Becky, it's just that the Ronda feud is dumb lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun vs. Corbin or Drew at WM.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

McIntyre just killed the crowd once again


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I'm just saying that her smirking through the entirety of it, undercut it for me. I mean in kayfabe they have beef and Becky wants to get her hands on her and prove she's the Man not Ronda. Makes little sense in kayfabe for her to smirk off Ronda down playing her career and talking about how she could kill her. Becky mouthing back shit talk would've worked better for me.


Becky's twitter is designed to fuck with them. She is getting into the heads of her opponents before the bell even rings. Ronda out & out threatening to kill Becky shows that it's working.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Unfortunately I have to go to work now. Doesn't seem like I'll miss much anyways, Seth picks Brock, maybe they have a short brawl at the most.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they making it like Seth can't decide who he wants to face? Kinda dumb imo, he's talked about facing Lesnar for a long time, Brock took his friends title after he announced he had leukemia, in what world would he not pick Lesnar?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Rowan is there to take an F-5 or something, isn't he?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> how did becky get superman booking last night she sold her knee very well


Well Superman booking is thrown out anytime somebody you don't like looks strong. Becky had a match then went on to win the Rumble, so she's superwoman.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> Braun vs. Corbin *and* Drew at WM.


Corrected


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Brock even there? I have my doubts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Corrected


Yeah, I thought about typing that, too. A handicap match? I guess it's possible.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Braun vs. Corbin or Drew at WM.




The three of em likely in the chamber honestly. They throw Corbin in those matches bc he’s big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, Seth will literally have time to just say who he picks and that's it lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Bryan, that eye.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Too much Corbin on this show for my liking [emoji38]


No love for Corbin? He's one of the better heels I think


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats an awesome tag team. Im thinking Corbin and Drew vs. Cena and Strowman at Fast Lane then they split into single matches for Mania.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Every time RAW manages to surprise me with the amount of commercials


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090093599176372226


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Well Superman booking is thrown out anytime somebody you don't like looks strong. Becky had a match then went on to win the Rumble, so she's superwoman.


very true

btw re: superman booking

what the fuck do people think happens in real life if you get smacked in the head with a fist or forearm or elbow like 30 times in the space of a few minutes

1. 50/50 chance you die
2. 100% chance you're severely fucked up for a long time

now how many wrestlers get hit in the head with multiple fists/forearms/elbows in a single match? ALL OF THEM

fucking EVERYONE gets superman booking


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're being sarcastic lol and you're absolutely right.
> 
> Especially for me it's troubling, I like Becky, it's just that the Ronda feud is dumb lol


Believe me, I have been told that because I am not a Becky fan :shrug


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Geez, Seth will literally have time to just say who he picks and that's it lol :lol


They'll get a 10-15 min overrun. Its a repeat episode of some shit show next on USA.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Corrected


I honestly would like for them to keep getting the better of him for a week or 2 more and then have them almost reinjure him again big time and right before it happens. Have Bray Wyatt come out for the save and give them a match at elimination chamber or something. Would be a solid way to bring Bray back and get him a good pop.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WindPhoenix said:


> Becky's twitter is designed to fuck with them. She is getting into the heads of her opponents before the bell even rings. Ronda out & out threatening to kill Becky shows that it's working.


Okay then if it's more in line with her overall character that makes sense. I just didn't know if she was pulling a Cena "this guy" type thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Halftime Heat.

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alicia Fox and Nikki Cross? What a weird tag team :lol But they're both nuts I guess haha.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Who's even left to fight sasha and bayley next week?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha Brock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Is halftime heat allready taped? Or will it be live?
I want this to happen in a empty arena!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Believe me, I have been told that because I am not a Becky fan :shrug


I guess we lost our wrestling fan cred the second Becky appeared and we didn't cream our pants


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Brock gives 0 Fucks


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Okay then if it's more in line with her overall character that makes sense. I just didn't know if she was pulling a Cena "this guy" type thing.



She has done it with Ronda since Survivor Series.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm shocked they got Brock to stay until the end of the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia and Nikki has to be the most random team ever, I guess it is because both are crazy?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha/Bayley to win the tag titles


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay so there's 7 minutes for 3 entrances + a promo + a segment to set it up look


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The beast :mark: one of the only stars left


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL Alicia Fox and Nikki Cross a tag team? lol are they picking names out of a hat to put these teams together? god damn, womens tag titles aren't needed if you don't even have more than 2 legit teams in the fucking division while every other team is just two random singles wrestlers thrown together for no reason other than you need to fill out the division.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Paul, we really do not have time for your blabbering...


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Alicia Fox and Nikki Cross. lol this gonna be fun


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> When's the last time WWE pushed two loved stars (Rollins & Becky) for big Mania matches ?


Asuka and Nakamura last year?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paul sick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This has to be going over 11, if Heyman has a mic in his hand.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope Seth picks Daniel Bryan.
I don't want him in any sort of a story with Heyman and Brock, they drag everyone down they work with.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Okay so there's 7 minutes for 3 entrances + a promo + a segment to set it up look


You forgot about the overrun.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

4 minutes left


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Brock have 1 fucking shirt made that isn't about Suplex City? god damn he's had like 30 different shirts about Suplex City, i wish he never said those words in that WM match against Reigns cause thats become his entire character ever since.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dave Santos said:


> Asuka and Nakamura last year?


They sure didn't get the reaction Rollins and Becky got tonight but fair.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

finalnight said:


> You forgot about the overrun.


Aren't they suppose to be over ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Paul, we really do not have time for your blabbering...


yeah there is only 3 mins left and DB has not even come out yet lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop again.

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

finalnight said:


> You forgot about the overrun.


I thought they didn't do overrun's anymore?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

finalnight said:


> You forgot about the overrun.


USA network got rid of those


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ran out of time with the 50 thousand commercials 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

thought they don't do overruns anymore?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They are seriously throwing the term “Main Event Wrestlemania” around heavily tonight. 

All these boys tryna steal The Man’s spot. Oh puh-leeeeez


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought they didn't do overrun's anymore?


im sure they can if vince gets on his knees before the NBC executives


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wowwww... way to make the #1 contender look shitty.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> very true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts lol. Not even super into Becky, but it was fun seeing her arc last night. Hard fought loss but when one door closed, she kicked another door open. Fans got what they wanted too. A rare instance of pretty much perfect booking from WWE.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

SavoySuit said:


> thought they don't do overruns anymore?


They don’t


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna have to pick next week


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The only way Lesnar/Heyman is going to be ofo any use in this company is if Becky comes out and rips them apart. They have no business being there. Heyman just repeats himself. Lesnar just half asses his matches and stadns there smiling


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

what the hell was Seth thinking


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that was anti-climactic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock jacking that boy up :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha their audible to running out of time was destroying Seth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why Brock get to do this but Ronda did not attack Becky leg for talking to her like that???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Biggest proof Seth is over that "one more time" chant didn't get off the ground


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Number one contender looks like a joke :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The last F5 :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WM is going to be fucking amazing.

:banderas


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Ludvig Lesnar


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Seth will be on Smackdown tomorrow to pick who he faces at WM? Cause it looks like he will not be picking anyone tonight.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool selling by Rollins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow great way to book the number 1 contender for the main event of WM, just have him get his ass kicked like a geek. Brock's even injured, and Seth still getting wrecked, how we supposed to buy him as a credible contender at this point?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I want personal feud, not that underdog shit again please. Winning against all odds is overdone at this point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That F5 catch from the curb stomp was slick. It will be nice to see these two have a proper one-on-one given their first attempt was interrupted by Taker and the Rumble Triple Threat is arguably Lesnar's best match of the last 5 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so DB didnt even make it out

and USA network didnt even fuck around cutting away lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

No Renee hopefully you don't make it to Wrestlemania


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

6 F5s :banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bloody him Brock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He sold for what? 3 seconds just to squash Seth.
Great, great writing. Back to the whole "everyone is an underdog against the beast"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

so, Daniel Bryan is not making an appearance. Okay.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*THANK YOU LESNAR

THANK YOU LESNAR

THANK YOU LESNAR*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they forget about no overrun? :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL, Rollins still not completely laid out from all those F5s.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, they gonna go off air like that...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth doesn't give up :mark


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

great ending!!

Bryan should have came out aswell and fucked him up and then he decides next week


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They booked Rollins like a fucking goof like they did with Ambrose vs Lesnar.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So what was the point of the Daniel Bryan stuff?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth the toothpick is dead


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They forgot about no over run LMAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman would kick out of all of those :ciampa


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

horrible ending 

hail mary to save it by having rollins taunt lesnar at the end did not work


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090097121276002306



Dolorian said:


> Sasha/Bayley to win the tag titles


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love monster Lesnar and Rollins is great at making it look like he's getting killed.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

No Bryan? They could've atleast had Bryan come out and laugh at Rollins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SavoySuit said:


> So what was the point of the Daniel Bryan stuff?


 They ran out of time so changed the segment.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

God, aren't yall sick of Lesnar by now. All he's been doing for years is make other talent look like shit. He's booked ridiculously strong ALL the fucking time. 5 F5s and Rollins gets no offense in. Fuck this guy. Everyone just accepts his bullshit booking though instead of complaining about it.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

5 F5s and he's saying "Is that all you got" lol fuck this shit


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did they just get cut off or what happened?
Either way we know Ronda/Becky is main eventing so that's good at least


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rushed ending.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

No one's ready for Bonesaw...I mean, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That ending with Seth beckoning Brock back reminded me of when Dean did the same thing to him 3 years ago.

But I guess those multiple F5's were for the next few weeks cos Brock won't be there :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It would have been nice to see Daniel Bryan on Raw, but it was a solid ending. Pretty obvious which way Rollins is going after that. Wished the ending hadn't been so rushed, but oh well. :lol

Overall, this was actually a pretty damn good Raw. Some really good story development. Props when it's due.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow great way to book the number 1 contender for the main event of WM, just have him get his ass kicked like a geek. Brock's even injured, and Seth still getting wrecked, how we supposed to buy him as a credible contender at this point?


Yup. Sucks that WM is this weekend...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Be hilarious troll if he shit his pants and picked Bryan now, can almost hear Vinces brain FUCK THOSE SMARKS DAMMIT

vince:vince6:vince6:vince$:vince$:vince5:vince5:vince7


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best Raw in ions.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Brock must’ve been warned “QUICK BROCK WE ONLY HAVE 10 SECONDS LEFT!” So he legged it over and have the quickest F5 ever to Seth


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Donnie said:


> They ran out of time so changed the segment.


Wasting too much time on women matches and women stuff


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I swear to fucking God I was joking with myself earlier talking about how Daniel Bryan wasn't even gonna come out.
Guess I wasn't joking.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow great way to book the number 1 contender for the main event of WM, just have him get his ass kicked like a geek. Brock's even injured, and Seth still getting wrecked, how we supposed to buy him as a credible contender at this point?


Ehh, Stone Cold and Rock used to take turns getting over on builds ups to Mania. I'm sure Seth will stand tall atleast once


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wont surprise me one bit if Lesnar beats Rollins at WM and holds the belt for another year and defends it again at next years WM. A part of me think Vince wants Lesnar to hold the belt until Roman is cleared to come back, cause it seems like Vince refuses to let anyone but Lesnar and Roman hold that belt.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> It would have been nice to see Daniel Bryan on Raw, but it was a solid ending. Pretty obvious which way Rollins is going after that. Wished the ending hadn't been so rushed, but oh well. :lol
> 
> Overall, this was actually a pretty damn good Raw. Some really good story development. Props when it's due.


Don't worry, your darling is going over this WM.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not gonna engage in hyperbole, but I must say there's been a noticeable uptick in Raw's overall quality lately. Credit where it is due.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

SavoySuit said:


> So what was the point of the Daniel Bryan stuff?


To make it unclear who Seth is going to pick


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Rollins overall the best seller in the company but this ending was meh


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

The3 said:


> Wasting too much time on women matches and women stuff


Those damn commercials actually (even though they have no power over that)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no way that wasn't rushed

why does vince tolerate the shit level his formerly premier production staff now operates at

for a long time WWE had the best staff period at producing live TV. no one did it better

today... not so much. vince of even 10 years ago wouldn't tolerate obviously rushed endings occurring even once


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Road to WM off to a good start


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock is a beast, I love seeing him fuck shit up :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So far, Becky and Ronda deserve that main event... big time.

Also, keep Charlotte away from this. Tonight proved that Becky and Ronda can top the card. When Charlotte gets involved, it's all fucking woo's and her monotone bullshit promos about being the queen. She had her huge moment beating Asuka. Becky deserves to go it alone with Ronda.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HARD AS A ROCK RIGHT NOW wens3 

GOD BLESS BROCK!!!!

EAT SHIT FOREVER SETH.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> To make it unclear who Seth is going to pick


Then they should've had Bryan and Rowan come out and beat the shit out of him too or atleast laugh at him.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Best Raw in ions.


Agreed.

Its the first Raw ive watched in ions but definitely agree.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved the ending. WM is gonna be good. Seth getting all up in Brock's face.

:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@Showstopper make the Brock-Seth match thread, this has confirmed it pretty much.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ace said:


> HARD AS A ROCK RIGHT NOW wens3
> 
> GOD BLESS BROCK!!!!
> 
> EAT SHIT FOREVER SETH.


You get hard while watching Raw? that's different.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

mattheel said:


> Yup. Sucks that WM is this weekend...


Buddy he got in his face, kicked him in his injured stomach and still got wrecked, its not like Seth got cheap shotted, face to face man to man Lesnar just made him his ragdoll bitch.

I don't care how long it is till WM, after that they just told you Lesnar has nothing to worry about with Rollins, he just threw him around like a child with ease. 

Whats gonna change in the coming weeks in the lead up to WM? Rollins is still gonna be a twig that Lesnar can snap at anytime.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Rollins overall the best seller in the company but this ending was meh


It was pretty obvious they were up against the clock. Ending segment would have worked better had it been stretched a few minutes. Brock F5s Seth, Seth gets back up and taunts him, Brock F5s him again, Seth taunts him again, etc etc etc. It was pretty obvious they were under a clock crunch.

At least it made things clearer.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I miss the evil Seth Rollins from 2014 who would attempt murder with the Curb Stomp once a month.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow great way to book the number 1 contender for the main event of WM, just have him get his ass kicked like a geek. Brock's even injured, and Seth still getting wrecked, how we supposed to buy him as a credible contender at this point?


You're not, that's the point. Makes david over goliath more compelling in their eyes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> @Showstopper make the Brock-Seth match thread, this has confirmed it pretty much.


Make it where?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Rollins overall the best seller in the company but this ending was meh


I think they just ran out of time. But hey...at least we got five minutes of Road Dogg singing.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Best overall show in a long time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Triple H/Dean Ambrose opening segment

- Finn Balor/Bobby Lashley/Lio Rush segment

- Daniel Bryan/Erik Rowan backstage segment

- Ronda Rousey vs Bayley for the Raw Women's title

- Ronda Rousey/Becky Lynch segment + Becky RETURNING ON RAW mark: :mark

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Seth Rollins closing segment + attack


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Buddy he got in his face, kicked him in his injured stomach and still got wrecked, its not like Seth got cheap shotted, face to face man to man Lesnar just made him his ragdoll bitch.
> 
> I don't care how long it is till WM, after that they just told you Lesnar has nothing to worry about with Rollins, he just threw him around like a child with ease.
> 
> Whats gonna change in the coming weeks in the lead up to WM? Rollins is still gonna be a twig that Lesnar can snap at anytime.


He took 5 F5s and still shouted "is that all you got" That's more than enough. Don't worry, Seth is going over WM as much as I hate to admit it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Make it where?


JUST MAKE IT GODDAMMIT :Out


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Seth going to be on Smackdown tomorrow and make his WM opponent choice on that show? Or will they wait until next week?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace said:


> HARD AS A ROCK RIGHT NOW wens3
> 
> GOD BLESS BROCK!!!!
> 
> EAT SHIT FOREVER SETH.


Contemplating keeping this post bookmarked until WrestleMania :rollins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Make it where?


 WWE PPV section, it'll be moved to the WM/EC/RR section after EC.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So is Dean's story arc now going to be tweener redemption by helping Seth defeat the Beast because they made him look like a geek tonight. 

Also Brock has defeated AJ, Bryan, Balor, Joe, Strowman and even Reigns pretty handily in the past. What makes Seth any different.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> HARD AS A ROCK RIGHT NOW wens3
> 
> GOD BLESS BROCK!!!!
> 
> EAT SHIT FOREVER SETH.


Ohh okay well don't hurt yourself jerking off to Brock too much.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> no way that wasn't rushed
> 
> why does vince tolerate the shit level his formerly premier production staff now operates at
> 
> ...


They really need to cut back on the women stuff , too many women matches you don't have time to set up men titles matches


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awareness said:


> I miss the evil Seth Rollins from 2014 who would attempt murder with the Curb Stomp once a month.


Heel Authority Rollins was the drizzling shits.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> You get hard while watching Raw? that's different.


No, I get hard when shitheads die at the hands of BROCK wens3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Ehh, Stone Cold and Rock used to take turns getting over on builds ups to Mania. I'm sure Seth will stand tall atleast once


Yeah but Stone Cold never hit like 6 stunners in a row on Rock and looked like Goliath in comparisons to him. Their buildups was way more balanced and even than what we just saw, Lesnar was supposedly hurt and still just straight up had his way with him as if Rollins was nothing.

I doubt you'll find a segment where Austin beat Rock's ass continuously while he was supposed to be injured.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> So is Dean's story arc now going to be tweener redemption by helping Seth defeat the Beast because they made him look like a geek tonight.
> 
> Also Brock has defeated AJ, Bryan, Balor, Joe, Strowman and even Reigns pretty handily in the past. What makes Seth any different.


He's Seth Freakin Rollins the biggest piece of wood, sorry I meant star, this company has.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> no way that wasn't rushed
> 
> why does vince tolerate the shit level his formerly premier production staff now operates at
> 
> ...




USA isn’t letting RAW run over anymore, so viewers get sloppy rushed endings every week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The day Lesnar is gone is going to be sweet. What a useless piece of shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> You're not, that's the point. Makes david over goliath more compelling in their eyes.


Yeah cause thats gonna be so different than all Lesnar's other feuds... So tired of the david vs golaith story with him and all his fucking feuds.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > HARD AS A ROCK RIGHT NOW <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Yeah it's fucking weird. Let's just celebrate that selfish arrogant dipshit burying talent that actually needs credibility. Fuck Lesnar.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

FrankenTodd said:


> USA isn’t letting RAW run over anymore, so viewers get sloppy rushed endings every week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wish they'd go in the opposite direction and leave themselves a bit of breathing room instead of always overbooking and causing these rushed endings. Did we really need that first Ronda promo or Road Dog singing?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Heel Authority Rollins was the drizzling shits.


You're an Emma fan so I'll forgive your lack of taste.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The3 said:


> They really need to cut back on the women stuff , too many women matches you don't have time to set up men titles matches


Really? 

The women's stuff was the problem? We had god damn Road Dogg running around dancing shittily with Renee and trying (an failing) to get fans to take selfies with him...but the women are the problem?

Damn broads.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

roblewis87 said:


> So is Dean's story arc now going to be tweener redemption by helping Seth defeat the Beast because they made him look like a geek tonight.
> 
> Also Brock has defeated AJ, Bryan, Balor, Joe, Strowman and even Reigns pretty handily in the past. What makes Seth any different.


Plus didn't Seth lose to Dolph Ziggler not too long ago fair and square? lol just kinda funny when you think about whos beat Seth and then be expected to see him beating Lesnar.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> The day Lesnar is gone is going to be sweet. What a useless piece of shit.


Truth, don't get all his cheerleaders complaining about there being no other stars, yet wank Lesnar being booked to make everyone else look like shit. Hard to believe this is the same forum that complained about Cena and Reigns for years. All Lesnar has to do is bounce in the ring and do some suplexes and they get all wet for him. Fucking annoying.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awareness said:


> You're an Emma fan so I'll forgive your lack of taste.


That's not Emma in my signature.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock is right up there with Okada, Tanahashi and Omega when he wants to be.

What a wrestler :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but Stone Cold never hit like 6 stunners in a row on Rock and looked like Goliath in comparisons to him. Their buildups was way more balanced and even than what we just saw, Lesnar was supposedly hurt and still just straight up had his way with him as if Rollins was nothing.
> 
> I doubt you'll find a segment where Austin beat Rock's ass continuously while he was supposed to be injured.


Rock and Austin were booked as equals long before they would collide, Brock is booked as a final boss compared to the other roster of course he's gonna get in in more on Seth lol. 

Everybody knew Roman was going over Trips and Trips still beat the shit outta him in the buildups. It's pretty normal


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Truth, don't get all his cheerleaders complaining about there being no other stars, yet wank Lesnar being booked to make everyone else look like shit. Hard to believe this is the same forum that complained about Cena and Reigns for years. All Lesnar has to do is bounce in the ring and do some suplexes and they get all wet for him. Fucking annoying.


 Tbf Brock should be killing most of the jabronis he faces.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> Yeah it's fucking weird. Let's just celebrate that selfish arrogant dipshit burying talent that actually needs credibility. Fuck Lesnar.


:brock4 GOAT


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Donnie said:


> Brock is right up there with Okada, Tanahashi and Omega when he wants to be.
> 
> What a wrestler :banderas


Ace you need to try harder that's all I'm saying


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> I believe Ronda can kill Becky, I don't believe Becky can really harm Ronda :shrug


Well MMA and Pro Wrestling are different sports and Becky is a skilled and experienced pro wrestler. So she might have some tricks that Ronda isn't aware of.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

The entire roster, except for Lashley, isn't believable against Brock.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So what was Dean about to say???


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Donnie said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth, don't get all his cheerleaders complaining about there being no other stars, yet wank Lesnar being booked to make everyone else look like shit. Hard to believe this is the same forum that complained about Cena and Reigns for years. All Lesnar has to do is bounce in the ring and do some suplexes and they get all wet for him. Fucking annoying.
> ...


It's been happening for years and it's tired as hell. No one can get over because that talentless asswipe is booked laughably strong. If Cena or Reigns was booked that way this forum would've had an aneurysm. But Brocks talentless ass gets a pass while doing the same moves. I'd kill for the crowd to chant same old shit during a Heyman promo.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > You're not, that's the point. Makes david over goliath more compelling in their eyes.
> ...


 dude just took 5 f5s and was still getting up that's close to reigns booking.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> The entire roster, except for Lashley, isn't believable against Brock.


Probably because of Brock getting spoon fed segments like that and ALWAYS winning. No one sees past the smoke and mirrors when it comes to Brock though. Biggest cancer the company has ever seen.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I really wish they'd go in the opposite direction and leave themselves a bit of breathing room instead of always overbooking and causing these rushed endings. Did we really need that first Ronda promo or Road Dog singing?


They certainly didn't need Corbin/Angle and one of those Elimination Chamber qualifying matches for the women. One of the matches was like around three minutes as well as Revival vs. Ryder/Hawkins. 

WWE does need to slow down and stop overbooking things and adding unnecessary moments on the show. It's amazing how they have a three hour show, yet they still seem like they have trouble preventing rushed endings when they can no longer have overtime.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Missed tonight's episodes, just checked here quickly and see some pretty positive opinions on the show.
Excited to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, I wanted to reward them for a good Rumble last night by watching (some parts) and it mostly delivered. It kicked off Mania season in good form with the two title programs.

Still a ton of filler though, but those two programs made the night. The Becky/Ronda segment was the best in years.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Hephaesteus said:
> ...


And Lesnar takes multiple moves and gets up like nothing happened. Why does everyone have to sell for Lesnars moves but he gets to tank everyone else's moves. Seems everyone just accepts SuperBrock.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I feel like this is probably Ace's ringtone.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

kariverson said:


> So what was Dean about to say???


He was about to say that he and Nia Jax have been having an affair! That's why she came out to end that conversation right away! lol


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

I think a solid promo between Rollins and Heyman would’ve been much more entertaining than Brock kicking Rollins ass and the WWE app announced that Rollins will face Lesnar for the title, so we are never getting Rollins on air decision.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The3 said:


> They really need to cut back on the women stuff , too many women matches you don't have time to set up men titles matches


Why do you only want to watch the men?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ScottyDawgg said:


> I think a solid promo between Rollins and Heyman would’ve been much more entertaining than Brock kicking Rollins ass and the WWE app announced that Rollins will face Lesnar for the title, so we are never getting Rollins on air decision.


I think that's definitely going to happen at some point over these next 2.5 months (Heyman/Rollins segment).


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky can go to Raw anytime she wants

Not like last year Asuka waited


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Rock and Austin were booked as equals long before they would collide, Brock is booked as a final boss compared to the other roster of course he's gonna get in in more on Seth lol.
> 
> Everybody knew Roman was going over Trips and Trips still beat the shit outta him in the buildups. It's pretty normal


Rock and Austin were treated pretty evenly in their builds trading the upper hand. Though I'd argue Austin would tend to the get the upper hand more often if you had to call it one way or another. 

The best feuds are treated equally. 

Lesnar has to look like he can be beaten rather than dominate at this point. 

I'd prefer Cena vs Brock at this point.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I think that's definitely going to happen at some point over these next 2.5 months (Heyman/Rollins segment).


I seem to remember Heyman and Rollins having a pretty good exchange several years ago in the leadup to the 2015 Rumble match. As I recall it was one of the first times Seth really stepped up his mic work.

Here it is. Great exchange. Hope this rivalry brings some of this vicious Rollins.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

kariverson said:


> So what was Dean about to say???


Nothing it was set up for Jax to come out. So they could play off getting physical with a man from what she did in the rumble the night before. Next week she will probably get physically involved with another guy too.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> Why do you only want to watch the men?


I don't women should have a match per show too but this is not SHIMMER Women wrestling , ok give the women the first hour of RAW as women 1 hour show there..


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Nothing it was set up for Jax to come out. So they could play off getting physical with a man from what she did in the rumble the night before. Next week she will probably get physically involved with another guy too.


That would be disappointing. I was kinda interested in what he was going to say. I hope they go somewhere with that.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> They need to let Becky go all out so she can annihilate Ronda on the mic. She could easily bring up how Ronda got her ass kicked twice and ran with her tail between her legs, while Becky's been down and has only gotten better.


Becky just lost clean to Asuka and is only in this position because of popularity. 

Kayfabe wise she doesn’t deserve this match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh stfu, she was sore loser, she acted like a fucking baby when she lost, i don't got respect for fighters and people like that. You acting like i brought up an eating disorder or something she had, she ran away cause she couldn't handle losing.


You really don’t get it. 

1. It has no place in her WWE career. Why are you bringing it up?

2. Her world literally came down crashing on her, that’s not something people can just handle lightly. Everyone reacts to things differently. 

For you to bring that up is a damn shame. Why are you making it so personal for yourself? It literally has no impact on your life but you’re trying to shove it down our throats because why? You’re not a fan of hers? I guess this shit is still real to you kid.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Becky just lost clean to Asuka and is only in this position because of popularity.
> 
> *Kayfabe wise she doesn’t deserve this match*.


Umm...she won the Women's Royal Rumble. The winner of the Rumble gets a title match of their choosing. Thats about as "kayfabe deserves the match" as it gets...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

mattheel said:


> That would be disappointing. I was kinda interested in what he was going to say. I hope they go somewhere with that.


They might and have him complain to Triple H. Possibly setting up that feud. Since we haven't heard any updates about Bautista being at Mania since he appeared on that Smackdown. So that might never came together. I guess we will have to wait and see. Two matches set tonight was what everyone expected. Rest of Mania card is way up in the air still.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I kinda wish Bayley had given Ronda a Bayley To Belly after the match. Really would have helped her struggling character get over. Not that I have anything against Ronda, but Bayley's really been lost in the shuffle. It'd be nice to see her get back on her feet.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

The upper bowl of todays raw was covered up with tarps. Curious what the actual attendance was. Maybe Nolo can confirm later how it looked like.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I am genuinely surprised Lesnar showed up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Four Horsewomen against Ronda:

Charlotte at Survivor Series
Sasha at Royal Rumble
Becky at WrestleMania
Bayley at................Raw

Someone posted that on Twitter and I can't decide whether it's a good or bad thing as it relates to Bayley's stock. Any other episode of Raw, sure the optics wouldn't look great, but the night after the Rumble with a crowd that's still white-hot? Fine in my book.

Great 'Road to Mania' Raw, they really got things off on the right foot. That Becky/Ronda segment was on fire and Seth goading Brock on to end the show has got me sold on those matches at Mania.

They're obviously not all gonna be great shows, but that was a damn fine way to kickstart the Road to Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Umm...she won the Women's Royal Rumble. The winner of the Rumble gets a title match of their choosing. Thats about as "kayfabe deserves the match" as it gets...


What he means is that she didn't even deserved to be in the Rumble to begin with, she already had a title match and lost clean, there were a ton of woman on the back who could easily being put in that position, kayfabe wise


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Not a fan of all the political and social brainwashing that WWE and other brands put out these days but Becky-Ronda confrontation was done pretty well. If they do decide to take the Nia Jax vs Men angle far, it could get them a lot of attention. However they got to make it look believable. The guy has got to be someone like Zach Gowen or some other timid wrestler and Nia has got to play the delusional bully.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, that was such a fun RAW and I'm still trying to get over it!

Got to see Kurt Angle, my all time favourite, Nia Jax had me splooging all over the place, couldn't even hear Ronda because the heat was out of this world and every match was fun! Just an amazing night!

10/10


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

looks like another week of nothing was missed. for not watching this.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Donnie said:


> They ran out of time so changed the segment.




No. It was always the plan for Bryan to not come out. They were just teasing it to make it seem like Seth had a choice. 


...see? I can make up random shit and present it as fact, just like you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> What he means is that she didn't even deserved to be in the Rumble to begin with, she already had a title match and lost clean, there were a ton of woman on the back who could easily being put in that position, kayfabe wise


I dont agree at all that her losing to the champ makes her less deserving than other women in the back of that substitute Rumble position...kayfabe wise. Who is kayfabe more deserving? And if it isnt patently clear by this point, the Rumble plays by a whole different set of rules. There is already precedent of wrestlers losing their title matches and then getting into the rumble the same night. 

So any way you slice it, Becky deserves to be in the match...and it completely jives with kayfabe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I dont agree at all that her losing to the champ makes her less deserving than other women in the back of that substitute Rumble position...kayfabe wise. Who is kayfabe more deserving? And if it isnt patently clear by this point, the Rumble plays by a whole different set of rules. There is already precedent of wrestlers losing their title matches and then getting into the rumble the same night.
> 
> So any way you slice it, Becky deserves to be in the match...and it completely jives with kayfabe.


There is a saying that when you lose a title match you go to the back of the line, which didn't happened in this case. And the last time a person lost a title match and got inserted to the Rumble on the same night people were complaining... a lot and said he didn't deserved to be in the match, despite also being more than deserved, kayfabe wise.

And well, you asked about someone who deserved to be there more than Becky, what about the woman who beat her earlier in the night?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

mattheel said:


> Umm...she won the Women's Royal Rumble. The winner of the Rumble gets a title match of their choosing. Thats about as "kayfabe deserves the match" as it gets...


She only got in the match because Lana was injured so she really didn’t even deserve that. Why couldn’t Sasha get in? Why didn’t AJ or Balor get in the men’s rumble after losing. 

She also just lost clean to Asuka. 

Again she’s in this position due to popularity. 

I’m happy for her and I’m enjoying the program but if she wants to bring up Holm and Nunes then Ronda has a lot she can bring up regarding Becky.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I was super excited for a Freebirding Riott Squad without realizing that would mean the Sarah/Liv combination would need to be used every so often as well... XD

First win since October though and at least they got the pin on that weird old lady after having to job to her again and again so I'm happy about that.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> There is a saying that when you lose a title match you go to the back of the line, which didn't happened in this case. And the last time a person lost a title match and got inserted to the Rumble on the same night people were complaining... a lot and said he didn't deserved to be in the match, despite also being more than deserved, kayfabe wise.
> 
> And well, you asked about someone who deserved to be there more than Becky, what about the woman who beat her earlier in the night?




FFS man did you not hear the crowd at the Rumble? They would've shit on the match if Becky wasn't in the match. Lana couldn't go and Becky and Sasha were the only women left on the active roster. Becky asked if she could sub in and got in. Becky eliminated Nia and Charlotte. That's deserving it. She choose Ronda which is a different title. Becky never got her Ronda match and now she's finally getting it. It's not like she's getting another shot at Asuka. 


People keep bringing up Roman doing it but Roman always gets booed, they were only mad about the booking because of Roman. If AJ or Finn did the same thing they would be cheered. "Deserve" is really getting overused in wrestling. Becky was in there with 5 other former champs and still won. Deserving


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

mattheel said:


> I dont agree at all that her losing to the champ makes her less deserving than other women in the back of that substitute Rumble position...kayfabe wise. Who is kayfabe more deserving? And if it isnt patently clear by this point, the Rumble plays by a whole different set of rules. There is already precedent of wrestlers losing their title matches and then getting into the rumble the same night.
> 
> So any way you slice it, Becky deserves to be in the match...and it completely jives with kayfabe.


So if Sasha happened to show up right before Becky and convinced Finlay to put her in, would that have been fair as well?

I have to assume that ruby riot is fighting ronda at elimination chamber, it's the only thing that makes sense, esp if Morgan and Liv are fighting as a tag team. 

I legit expected bliss to make it to the chamber if Im being honest. Weird that they put her and mickey in the face role for that match.

I def agree that Becky really should've fed into what ronda was saying, the smirking didn't sell the attitude at all. 

The men once again were boring.
Rollins appears to be the first david legit able to beat goliath. Whether one agrees or disagrees, it should be interesting to see brock lose cleanly for the first time since Goldberg beat him.


Lashley vs FIn? who cares

Elias vs old timers? who cares


rest of the show in general? Meh.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> She only got in the match because Lana was injured so she really didn’t even deserve that. Why couldn’t Sasha get in? Why didn’t AJ or Balor get in the men’s rumble after losing.
> 
> She also just lost clean to Asuka.
> 
> Again she’s in this position due to popularity.


Seems weird to bring up who "deserved" to be in the Rumble based of kayfabe merit. Probably a 3rd of the field was NXT people. I enjoyed their roles in the Rumble, but how exactly did they earn/deserve those spots?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

They need to start coaching Ronda on how to rein in control of the crowd, because she clearly doesn't know how to command unruly crowds yet, which is kind of an important to working the mic if they're going to keep putting her in promo segments in this feud. She should be working the audience, not the other way around.

And she definitely needs to drop the smiley babyface stuff altogether. It was already bad before, but it's totally disconnected now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought Ronda was about to turn heel and attack Becky's knee. Would have been one hell of a moment and would make their match even hotter.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The pop for Jeff Jarrett was incredible. I just wish he would come out to his Attitude theme because his original song is so outdated in 2019.






- Vic


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronda should have turned heel & attacked Becky's leg. I guess that would be seen as blowing their load prematurely though. The heat would have been amazing though, missed opportunity I feel. 

I suspect Charlotte is going to destroy her knee on SmackDown to fully solidify her as heel.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"I... CHOOSE... YOU!" :becky

The GOAT was there! :bryan

The Dean/Seth/Triple H segment was interesting. Triple H betrayed Seth in 2016 and claimed that he wasn't good enough for him. Then Seth beat him at WM and now he won the RR match, so Triple H believes in him once again, LOL. Dean got a point when he mentioned that Seth never beat him clean in the past and referred to The Authority's dirty antics. He looked like a babyface.

Now, Dean losing to Seth wasn't a problem, we're talking about the RR winner. I don't know what to say about the Dean/Nia situation. If they want to punish Dean because he wants to leave, it's awful. I hope that's not the case. Just imagine Dean destroying Nia at WM and after the match dropping her with a Dirty Deeds on a steel chair. That would be amazing. However, the perfect WM scenario for Dean would be a win against Triple H.

The Brock/Seth segment was predictable, but it didn't hurt Seth's credibility since he got five F5s and then asked for a sixth one. I hope Seth will beat Brock at WM, The Beast doesn't need the championship.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Main highlights of this week's RAW has to include the Man Becky Lynch making her appearance to challenge Ronda Rousey for her Title. Awesome promo between the two as now I really can't wait for their match. The fans have booing Ronda hard lately. Kinda feel bad for her. But man, the reactions for Becky are insane. Many of the male performers wish they can get that.

I think that Elias/Jarrett/Road Dog segment was fun for what it was. Road Dog was wearing a The Man t-shirt so he knows whats up. But is Elias a heel again? I'm so confused with his portrayal right now. Rollins defeated Ambrose clean to end their feud hopefully. Just wonder what this means for Ambrose going into WM season. Rollins coming out to challenge Lesnar in the main event segment was fine and did what it needed to do. I have no problems with it. The rest of the show was okay too. Some tag team matches and Women's tag team championship qualifying matches. Decent show this week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> FFS man did you not hear the crowd at the Rumble? They would've shit on the match if Becky wasn't in the match. Lana couldn't go and Becky and Sasha were the only women left on the active roster. Becky asked if she could sub in and got in. Becky eliminated Nia and Charlotte. That's deserving it. She choose Ronda which is a different title. Becky never got her Ronda match and now she's finally getting it. It's not like she's getting another shot at Asuka.
> 
> 
> People keep bringing up Roman doing it but Roman always gets booed, they were only mad about the booking because of Roman. If AJ or Finn did the same thing they would be cheered. "Deserve" is really getting overused in wrestling. Becky was in there with 5 other former champs and still won. Deserving


By overness she deserved to be in the match, but, if you try to use logic storyline, Sasha is a 4 times champion, she deserved to be there more, both Asuka and Ronda are current champions, one is undefeated and the other just made Becky tap out, they have more merits as well. Becky winning was the right choice, it's just that her taking Lana's spot could have been executed better.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The Baddest Woman on the planet vs Ronda Rousey :mark 

:becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Burn what down?









The interaction between these two ladies reminds me of Goku vs Vegeta.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't understand people critiquing Ronda saying she can kill Becky. It's obviously true. Is she suppose to stay there and smile while Becky destroys her ?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol Fox wants WWE to focus on Smackdown more so what does WWE do? Put one of Smackdowns top stars on RAW to face Ronda for the RAW womens title while Seth is going to face Lesnar for the RAW Heavyweight title :lol



Mordecay said:


> There is a saying that when you lose a title match you go to the back of the line, which didn't happened in this case. And the last time a person lost a title match and got inserted to the Rumble on the same night people were complaining... a lot and said he didn't deserved to be in the match, despite also being more than deserved, kayfabe wise.
> 
> And well, you asked about someone who deserved to be there more than Becky, what about the woman who beat her earlier in the night?


There's a big difference though, in terms of kayfabe, it made no sense for Reigns to have a spot in the Rumble despite having a title match on the event. There was no explanation, he was involved in the draw for the Rumble even though he could have won the belt that night, it made no sense. The same cannot be said for Becky, as if Lana hadn't gotten hurt, Becky wouldn't have been inserted into the match. Becky's storyline was written far better because it actually had a storyline that was built from the beginning of the show, the same cannot be said for Reigns' entry in that years Royal Rumble, he just came out as if he didn't have a match earlier.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I watched RAW and actually have few complaints. The only deflating part was having Lesnar destroy Rollins. It's so predictable at this point that Rollins is going to get rag dolled until he pins Brock.

I laughed way too hard at Dean selling the curb stomp as though he were HBK incarnate and then getting punked out by Nia Jax. Solid promo tho. 

Elias with the random heel turn outta nowhere. 

Ronda needs to stop letting the crowds rattle her so easily. It's not a positive when Bayley needs to save you from a bad promo. But Becky lit a fire under her. She destroyed her without even taking a hint and just smirked as Ronda melted down. That was just icing.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> So if Sasha happened to show up right before Becky and convinced Finlay to put her in, would that have been fair as well?
> 
> I have to assume that ruby riot is fighting ronda at elimination chamber, it's the only thing that makes sense, esp if Morgan and Liv are fighting as a tag team.
> 
> ...


Yes. It absolutely would have been. Hell, from what we saw later in the night, Sasha could have just shown up and just beat up Carmella and entered herself in and she would have been good to go. Again, this is the rumble match! There are clearly no definitive set of rules guiding what is “fair” in these types of matches. Nobody even really knows the rules. They make pretty much no sense. So stop acting like the Rumble is just like any other title match where normal succession of contendorship applies.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

When he wants to be, Mojo Rawley is a fantastic promo. I'm gonna catch some grief for saying this, but match the right gimmick with him and he could be a very credible mid-card talent.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I don't understand people critiquing Ronda saying she can kill Becky. It's obviously true. Is she suppose to stay there and smile while Becky destroys her ?


Generally, its bad form to claim your ability to kill someone, in an endeavor where you could accidentally do just that.

The promo between the two was pure fire though. I liked it.

My worry being that they'll look to add a third wheel in the mix, like Charlotte.

Either way, Lynch has really stepped up her game on the mic. Ronda is still green as shit but getting there.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Passing Triangles said:


> When he wants to be, Mojo Rawley is a fantastic promo. I'm gonna catch some grief for saying this, but match the right gimmick with him and he could be a very credible mid-card talent.


The guy is a natural talker and a huge athlete

All what they have to do is have him attack and powerbomb Strowman and he could be on the right track even if he loses the feud


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

mattheel said:


> Yes. It absolutely would have been. Hell, from what we saw later in the night, Sasha could have just shown up and just beat up Carmella and entered herself in and she would have been good to go. Again, this is the rumble match! There are clearly no definitive set of rules guiding what is “fair” in these types of matches. Nobody even really knows the rules. They make pretty much no sense. So stop acting like the Rumble is just like any other title match where normal succession of contendorship applies.


If we going from a rules standpoint then Lana should've been eliminated the moment that Nia Jax made it to the ring as its always been a rule that if the next entrant makes it to the ring before the previous one, they're eliminated. So all this talk about who got to take Lana's spot should've been irrelevant anyway.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> If we going from a rules standpoint then Lana should've been eliminated the moment that Nia Jax made it to the ring as its always been a rule that if the next entrant makes it to the ring before the previous one, they're eliminated. So all this talk about who got to take Lana's spot should've been irrelevant anyway.


No. the point is there ARE NO rules, dude. Other than the two feet touch the ground part. Thats what Im saying. It seems the rules are in flux from year to year and always shift depending on the story the company wants to say. 

My whole point is that it is simply silly to project a code of "fairness" or set rules to the rumble...a match that has really never had either. And youre also confusing what im talking about in regards to Nia Jax. Im referring to how she beat up R Truth and unilaterally entered the mens match and there was zero issue with it *from a kayfabe standpoint*. Sure. People were mad about it online, but she officially became part of the match. And thats what started this discussion. Whether Becky deserved the match with Ronda in kayfabe. 

And in the discussion of "fairness," hell...one of the most celebrated aspects of the Rumble are old legends showing up as surprise entrants. But how is that fair to the more deserving wrestlers on the roster who dont get into the rumble? The answer is that its not at all. Either in kayfabe or otherwise. But nobody complains about this because its entertaining.

Another thing. How is it "fair" or within the rules that an eliminated wrestler can legally eliminate someone else who is still in the match? Happened a few times Sunday. Mandy Rose pushing Naomi off the steps and leading to her elimination for example. If "fairness" or "rules" or "logic" had any place in this, the refs would simply say "No. you've already been eliminated. Naomi is still in the match." But they dont. And it completely defies "fairness" or "rules" but it happens every year. Again...because this is a good way to build future stories.

My point is that it is simply ludicrous to worry about fairness or rules in the context of the Royal Rumble match, IMO.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Good show glad to see Becky announce her intentions to take the title from Ronda, If only they had Raw/SD on WWE Network when it's actually on instead of putting up with the slow ass stream service, It's crazy how you have to wait a full month to watch the latest edition.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I would not worry about ronda if i was you but more about Charlotte.




I hate saying this coz I love Becky, but I don’t think Ronda vs Becky would be as good as a Ronda Becky Charlotte match would be. Say what you want about Charlotte, but she always delivers, she makes the matches 10 times more intense and exciting, and she always does the most impressive spots out of all the women. All the best women’s matches this past year have had her in them


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Considering Rollins has been name dropping Brock for months now and wanting to take the UT off him; Found it a bit odd them going with the 'Should I go to SD or Raw'. But I guess they just wanted to try and drag out some suspense.

Strong opening segment tho.

Then :brock


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I thought Ronda was about to turn heel and attack Becky's knee. Would have been one hell of a moment and would make their match even hotter.


I think they do need to go with the grain, and the knee injury angle is a perfect opportunity for that trigger pull.

They could be saving it, perhaps? I think it'd be a good idea.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> Holy shit, that was such a fun RAW and I'm still trying to get over it!
> 
> Got to see Kurt Angle, my all time favourite, Nia Jax had me splooging all over the place, couldn't even hear Ronda because the heat was out of this world and every match was fun! Just an amazing night!
> 
> 10/10


lmao your sign made it on television in the opening segment.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A really decent show and kicks off the Road to WM nicely.

Main highlights for me were the opening promo by Seth, the Dean stuff was pretty nice aswell.

Plus of course, that showdown between Ronnie and THE MAN :becky :becky :becky I seriously hope they do main event, seriously deserved after the year they've both had.

Didn't like Seth being ragdolled but he has time to get an upper hand himself, not sure he will with Brock's booking though.


----------

